# Sort Now Playing in TiVo GUI



## mikerr

Sort now playing list on tivo GUI 
+folders

Version 0.61

Now you can:
sort your programmes alphabetically, grouped by series
sort by duration (longer shows/films to the bottom)

add episode titles/film years to the now-playing list youtube video
restore / undelete deleted programmes youtube video

Screenshots: Normal, With episode titles added, and A-Z sorted 























Added a quick video on youtube: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3rHtLfYrZU[/media]

Requirements: 
Make sure you have newtext2osd (included) installed in /var/hack/bin

Usage:

Run the script and enter now-playing on tivo.

Special Remote Keys:

Pause 
- when on a folder, expands that folder
- when on a normal show, will make a folder for that show

Replay
- sorts the list alphabetically

Skip
-sorts the list by date

Thumbs Up / Down 
-navigates to the top / bottom of the now playing list

Menus

Pressing (0) on the remote brings up a menu.

(1) Sort alphabetically (A-Z) 
(2) Sort by Duration (i.e longer shows/films at the bottom)
(3) Sort by Date (as normal)

All these options make tivo switch to tivo-central, 
and then auto-returns to now-playing with the list sorted several seconds later (be patient!)

(4) Add /remove episode titles

This one changes titles to include the episode title, and adds the year to films 
e.g. Friends => Friends: The one with the Fish
Jaws => Jaws (1975)
Top Gear => Top Gear: The Aston Martin DB9

(4) Make Folders

Groups shows into folders
























(5) Expands the folders back out again to normal.

Selecting a folder, then pressing pause to expand it will
show just episodes of that series at the top of now-playing.









Pressing (8) kills the program.

-help: list options
-addtitles: add episode titles
-addeps: enable background adding of episode titles
-deltitles: remove episode titles

-sortdate: Sort by Date (normal tivo view)
-sortaz: Sort alphabetically
-sortza: Sort reverse alphabetically

-nogui: exit script immediately after doing above actions

The above command line actions happen at startup only, and the GUI stays on unless you specify the -nogui option.

To use any of the folder functionality, you must have run 
./fixmwstate.tcl
and then rebooted once. Otherwise you'll get mwstate errors when using individual folders.

Normally you'll just run it with no options,

./sortnp.tcl

or put the following in rc.sysinit.author:

/var/hack/sortnp.tcl >/dev/null &

# Version 0.61
#
# 0.58
# white progress bar instead of percentages
# stops it getting confused if you change screen while sorting
# changed code for jump to top/bottom of NPL to use bonks(!) 
# 0.56
# Remote shortcut keys, much faster folder operation.
# programmes in folders now show episode info (see screenshot)
# 0.53
# minor bugfixes, process priority, to fix some stuttering issues.
#0.52
# - changed single folder creation/expansion from buttons 1/2 to pause key
# 0.48
# - added transactionholdoff - speeds up all operations
# 0.47
# bugfixes: sometimes showed 0.00 as duration
# 0.46
# - added sort by duration (mainly for films)
#- thumbs up/down to go to top/bottom of nowplaying
# - background adding of episode titles
# - progress when sorting


----------



## martink0646

Mike,

Many thanks, this is great. Works a treat apart from the episode title function. I haven't had long to play with it so I might be doing something wrong, but the A-Z is fantastic.

EDIT: It does work. I'm not sure what I did but I went back after posting & there it was with episode names. Brilliant module.

You are really coming up with the goods as far a really useful modules are concerned. Any teasers as whats next?

Martin


----------



## mikerr

martink0646 said:


> EDIT: [episode titles] do work. I'm not sure what I did but I went back after posting & there it was with episode names. Brilliant module.


Tivo takes a while to show them up the first time for some reason,
if you do an A-Z sort immedately afterwards it shows quicker.
A caching issue I think.



> You are really coming up with the goods as far a really useful modules are concerned. Any teasers as whats next?


Folders & searching are 70% done - working but flaky


----------



## martink0646

mikerr said:


> Folders & searching are 70% done - working but flaky


Folders!!!??!! I can't wait!

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

A brilliant update to our old S1 units. Works much quicker than expected on a large NP list.
I tried the option 4 (add episode titles) which worked but slow however you say that doing it again would remove episode titles but I cannot get it to remove them although it does run. 
Not sure that I would want to use add episode titles as you cannot usually read all of the text in Now Playing because it gets cut off and so many programmes don't have episode titles. However that is nothing to do with your great work Thanks again.


----------



## martink0646

Hi Mike,

One minor issue. There seems to be a problem running this & your great mp3 app as they both require 0 to be pressed. Is it possible to change one of them to 9? Can a complete layman do it from looking at the code?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

I have had a look at the code & whilst I don't really understand any of it I have pulled out a bit that looks like the key press 0 to get the menu up

_binary scan $EventData II data Serial 
if { $type == $TmkEvent::EVT_REMOTEEVENT && $subtype == *0* && $CurrentContext == 7} {_

Am I right in thinking that if i changed that to 9 both apps could run or will the 1,2,3 & 4 key presses interfere with each other. If they do I assume that they could be changed to 1,2,3,4 & 9 for npsort.tcl - 5,6,7 & 0 for mp3.tcl - with 8 exiting both. Am I going down the right path? Let me know before I waste too much time or tell me if I'm talking complete b******s.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

Not sure if it is relevant but when I run sortnp.tcl in a telnet window I get the following


> retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff


The sort still works Ok from the Tivo GUI


----------



## mikerr

errTmbackgoundHoldoff is nothing to worry about, it just means tivo is using the database at the same time - i.e sort might be a bit slower.
You'll get alot of them if you try viewing now-playing as the sort takes place (and the sort will take 10x longer)

martin: No, the keypresses are these bits:


Code:


if { $data == $::evrc(0) }  # 0 Pressed

Just changing the keys won't work well though, the proper way for them to co-exist is to add some code to the menu systems, which I'll do tonight.


----------



## jonphil

Any chance someone could give a step by step guide to installing this and the other files needed.
Really would love to try it.

Cheers


----------



## martink0646

Hi jonphil,

Ok here goes. If any of this is wrong somene will pop up & set me/you straight.

1) Unzip files (sortnp.tcl & fixmwstate.tcl) onto your desktop
2) ftp files to var/hack on your TiVo
3) telnet in to TiVo from a DOS prompt
4) Change directory: *cd /var/hack*
5) Run fixstate: *./fixmwstate.tcl*
6) Set permissions: *chmod 755 **
7) Run the file: *./sortnp.tcl*
8) Done.

That's the way I work. In the permissions line the * I assume gives permission for all files. I have no idea whether or not that is the right way to do it but it works for me. If it's wrong or worse still dangerous, I hope someone will let me know.

Martin


----------



## jonphil

I'll give that a go, but it was more the other things.I have downloaded the newtext2 thing and I'm not sure what that does or what I need to install it?


----------



## mikerr

martink0646 said:


> One minor issue. There seems to be a problem running this & your great mp3 app as they both require 0 to be pressed. Is it possible to change one of them to 9?


If you're running both this and my mp3 app, you'll need to download both of them again, as I've fixed both so they co-exist now. (No new features - but the mp3 player has changed to using key 7 to start/stop)

[edit] The option (4) episode-titles now shows up in the list immedately


----------



## RichardJH

Mike is it worth starting sortnp from sysinit.author so that it starts automatically on a reboot and does it need backgrounding with the /dev/null 2>&1 & at the end of the command line


----------



## mikerr

Yes it does need backgrounding:

add this at the end of rc.sysinit.author:


Code:


/var/hack/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null &


----------



## Pete77

This is a great add on module Mike and one that puts you in very select company by actually significantly modifying the Tivo UI itself. Not of course that we should ever forget those other two very significant previous enhancements to that interface - namely autospace.tvl and aerialplug's extensive efforts to allow us to display logos for all the channels we receive.

As you indicated in your description the first time that one selects the episode titles option it doesn't work but reverting to normal sort order by date from A-Z then adds them and they remain on screen thereafter, even when sorted back to A-Z. Of course having episode titles becomes in a way all the more indispensible once you have sorted a long multi-episode series by program name.

By the way I should point that your module is coping with absolutely no issues in doing all this for my Now Playing list of around 600 items.

So the main remaining requests for further possible enhancement are as follows:-

1) Is there any way to make the inclusion of episode titles happen by default when the module is booted through rc.sysinit.author or rc.sysinit.author.edit It seems pretty likely that many of us will want to have episode titles included at all times, whereas most of us will continue to sort by date for most Tivo use and then only just occasionally sort by program name in some situations.

2) Also is there any way to change the size of the font used by Tivo for program names and dates so that more of each episode name will be visible on screen?

This is already a fantastic module Mike and my last 2 suggestions are made only to see if they are even actually achievable without unreasonable and vastly disproportionate additional effort on your part.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> By the way I should point that your module is coping with absolutely no issues in doing all this for my Now Playing list of around 600 items.


How long does it take? under 20 seconds?



Pete77 said:


> 1) Is there any way to make the inclusion of episode titles happen by default when the module is booted through rc.sysinit.author or rc.sysinit.author.edit It seems pretty likely that many of us will want to have episode titles included at all times, whereas most of us will continue to sort by date for most Tivo use and then only just occasionally sort by program name in some situations.


It would make more sense and easy enough to spin that part off into another app, then it could run in the background every 30minutes updating the titles of new recordings as they are recorded....



Pete77 said:


> 2) Also is there any way to change the size of the font used by Tivo for program names and dates so that more of each episode name will be visible on screen?


I've seen hacks to do this, but none worked with our 2.5.5 version.

[edit] found one that worked on UK tivos, see post 74


----------



## Pete77

I have discovered a bug with program dates in Now Playing becoming inaccurate using Sort by Name - at least on my 600+ item Now Playing Tivo. Adding Episode titles but sorted conventionally by recording date does not seem to cause this problem to occur.

For instance sorted by program name the new episode of Captain Scarlet (Best of Enemies) screened today (24th September) on CITV at 7.15am appears in the alphabetic A-Z Now Playing list of programs with the screening date of 14th June. Yet an episode of Destination Dakar broadcast on 4th January at 11.30pm is shown in the list of episodes by date in Now Playing as having a recording date of 16th December, a smaller discrepancy than the error for Captain Scarlet. While episodes of This Life broadcast between 24th November and 6th December have now changed to have dates beteween 27th November and 6th January in the Now Playing list. There seems to be no discernible pattern to the amount by which the recording dates in the Now Playing list sorted by date are incorrect. Around 12 episodes of Top Gear recording on numerous different Sundays have all changed to show 17th August in the Now Plating List sorted by Program Title.

So is it just the length of my Now Playing list causing this problem or is it more widespread?



mikerr said:


> How long does it take? under 20 seconds?


More like 2 minutes+ to sort by name. But then normal wait time of 0 to about 10 seconds for the Now Playing list is restored thereafter but with the info now sorted by name instead of date.


----------



## mikerr

All the recording dates on the now playing list are faked during sort by name
thats how the name sorting works, as tivo itself can only sort by date.

The real correct date should always be shown on the program synopsis page,
and of course in sort by date.

E.g. 
Now playing list:

Commando Sun 11/3
Captain Scarlet Sun 12/3

Program screen:

Commando Tue 24/9 9:00 pm 134

Is this what you mean?


----------



## RichardJH

Just as Pete did I found that when sorted by A-Z a series would all show the same date but the main info page for that programme would show correct dates. Glad that it isn't a bug and that you were aware of it.

A brilliant add on keep up the good work.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> All the recording dates on the now playing list are faked during sort by name thats how the name sorting works, as tivo itself can only sort by date.


Once explained that this is how you have managed to achieved the apparent sorting by name in the Now Playing interface it does of course make perfect sense. But as your release notes didn't seem to point this out then naturally one tended to assume that using your usual ingenuity you had managed to sort by name whilst also presenting the actual recording dates of the programs.

Of course the lack of the actual recording dates when sorted by name makes the presence of the episode title information even more vital in a program that you have recorded many episodes of so its a shame that even the BBC has so many programs (eg Top Gear) for which it has allowed its program makers to not bother populating the episode title field. Having said that Tivoweb normally seems to manage to substitute the OAD as the episode title where there is no actual episode title given by the program maker. Presumably the modifications that can be made to the Tivo interface are sufficiently restricted that this is not possible in Now Playing.

The other issue I have found is that once the episode titles were enabled selecting the option again to remove them did not work, even if repeated a couple of times and even if a Sort by date was attempted as well. I also found that using option 8 to unload your utility did not seem to work at all and that the only way to return to a standard Tivo Now Playing interface sorted by date and with no episode titles was to reboot the Tivo.

So very good indeed in terms of what has already been achieved but with just a few little bits of fine tuning required that can no doubt be added in a later release of this utility.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> Having said that Tivoweb normally seems to manage to substitute the OAD as the episode title where there is no actual episode title given by the program maker. Presumably the modifications that can be made to the Tivo interface are sufficiently restricted that this is not possible in Now Playing.


Its possible to add any info at all (including OAD) into the title, or the real recorded date could be put there too, but there isn't much space to show it on screen after the title. If you show episode titles too, then there is no space at all...



> The other issue I have found is that once the episode titles were enabled selecting the option again to remove them did not work, even if repeated a couple of times and even if a Sort by date was attempted as well.


I'm pretty sure its working, but can take 10 minutes or more for tivo to show effects... no real way around that.
It isn't the sort that makes it show up quicker - its the *changing of sort order* from the currently displayed one.



> I also found that using option 8 to unload your utility did not seem to work at all and that the only way to return to a standard Tivo Now Playing interface sorted by date and with no episode titles was to reboot the Tivo.


That just unloads the GUI - the title/sort changes are permanent until you choose another sort option. If rebooting makes anything change, then its tivo caching the "old version", and just waiting 10 minutes should have the same effect.

I am sending tivo a signal that the nowplaying list has changed, but it only seems to take notice of that if the sort order (dates) have changed as well, otherwise it only updates in its own time (ten minutes later).


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I'm pretty sure its working, but can take 10 minutes or more for tivo to show effects... no real way around that.
> 
> It isn't the sort that makes it show up quicker - its the *changing of sort order* from the currently displayed one.


I hadn't appreciated that I need to be even more patient than I usually am in waiting for things to happen with my 600 item Now Playing list.

I will give this try and see I how get on.


----------



## Pete77

Another oddity to report.

At 5am this morning my Tivo would have gone off on a mains timer for 2 minutes that also shuts off my Sky and Freeview boxes in order to start and reboot them once a day.

However I had altered my rc.sysinit.author.edit file to start up your new ordering by name app suitably backgrounded and on going to Now Playing today I find the program entries sorted by name A-Z except for a handful of programs at the top of the list with amended Now Playing dates but sorted out of order. These were all dated 1/1 In addition there were also 3 programs that had recorded today with today's date in the Now Playing list.

Do you have any suggestions as to why launching your app during bootup of the Tivo from rc.sysinit.author.edit has sorted most of the Now Playing list by name rather than leaving it sorted by date until I instructed it to do otherwise?

On another point I have programs in Now Playing going back more than one year but I assume your Sort by Name utility substitutes dates that are all from the last 12 months. I suppose this shouldn't create any issues though as the original dates are temporarily not used.


----------



## RichardJH

> Tivo would have gone off on a mains timer


Pete why do you need to reboot Tivo. I can understand the need with STBs, I used to have the need with an old TW box but never Tivo and wont you run the risk of it booting up from a power off situation and going into the no sound on Live tv problem which will then need a soft reboot


----------



## mikerr

The program doesn't do anything except watch for keypresses when first started.
It never does a sort without you pressing a button to do the sort.

So I don't see how starting it at boot time makes any odds, results are probably from your last search last night.

Did the titles out of order have apostrophes or special characters in them? 

The new recordings are recorded as normal, with the proper date, so will not be sorted until you tell it to.

Also how do you know which year the recorded date refers to? The year isn't listed in the GUI is it?


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete why do you need to reboot Tivo. I can understand the need with STBs, I used to have the need with an old TW box but never Tivo and wont you run the risk of it booting up from a power off situation and going into the no sound on Live tv problem which will then need a soft reboot


I never used to reboot the Tivo daily on a timer. It was only the Sky and Freeview boxes I was doing this with until a month or so ago.

However I would periodically (as in once in 4 or 5 months) experience a hang where Tivo was stuck at a menu and refuse to respond to all input from the Tivo remote. In the main FTP and Telnet were still working in these situations but the Tivo UI was not and recordings did not continue. If such a situation occurred on holiday one would lose 2 weeks or more of recordings.

It was mikerr himself who convinced me of the idea of also rebooting the Tivo daily at a time when it was never making a recording as he seemed to believe that a completely belt and braces approach was necessary in order to ensure the continuation of recording by the Tivo in virtually all eventualities other than Tivo hard drive failure, Tivo power supply failure or Sky box total failure (not cured by daily power cycling). To that end my Tivo is also on a UPS but the time switch sits between the UPS and the Tivo, Sky and Freeview boxes so they are still shut off once a day.


----------



## RichardJH

I take your point and you must be lucky not to have the no sound issue and I guess you are fully aware of it as you did respond in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359507&highlight=no+sound


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> I take your point and you must be lucky not to have the no sound issue and I guess you are fully aware of it as you did respond in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359507&highlight=no+sound


Yep I never ever get the no sound issue on a cold reboot.

I have a very early 601E Tivo here that seems to have been robustly tested before it left the factory. Having tempted fate I expect its motherboard will now expire this evening.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> I have a very early 601E Tivo here


Can I ask how you know that? The only info I can gather about my TiVo(s) is from the serial number.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Can I ask how you know that? The only info I can gather about my TiVo(s) is from the serial number.


1. Tivo Service Numbers ran from 601E through to 6024 followed by the rest of the hexadecimal service number. Therefore all 601Es were made fairly early on in Tivo production.

2. This Tivo was supplied by the Currys that sold it as an ex demo unit in a brown cardboard box of the same size as later official Tivo boxes to which several white stickers with Tivo marketing logos and the service number etc were firmly stuck. Almost anybody else on this forum who has a Tivo, even those who got them new on Day One, had them supplied in a printed Tivo box containing Tivo marketing and pictures on the outside.

3. The Tivo in question was a Currys demonstrator unit for around 2 years at a larger Currys superstore. Tivo demonstrators are likely to have been supplied on Day One of the UK Tivo sale exercise.

4. The Tivo came with the Tivo shop demonstrator software on it proving it had never been in customer service.

5. When the unit was first subscribed according to Tivo the Service Number was not officially part of expected UK sales stock and as a result it took an extended time and communication with Tivo in the USA before it was finally possible to subscribe the unit.


----------



## 6022tivo

Pete77 said:


> 4. The Tivo came with the Tivo shop demonstrator software on it proving it had never been in customer service.


All tivo's inc 6024's have the shop demonstrator software on.


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> All tivo's inc 6024's have the shop demonstrator software on.


OK but do they all boot up in to shop software demo mode when new and out of the box or do you have to enter a special key sequence to change them over to running shop demo mode? And thereafter do they then reboot in shop demo mode each time?


----------



## 6022tivo

When first switched on with 1.5.1 software they will ask which mode. If you selected shop demo, you would always get the picture as below after power on, you could switch it to customer mode (4th Line).
Test Drive mode was if a set top box was connected and a telephone line. I never in my time have seen a Test Drive Live setup in any shop...


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> When first switched on with 1.5.1 software they will ask which mode. If you selected shop demo, you would always get the picture as below after power on, you could switch it to customer mode (4th Line).
> Test Drive mode was if a set top box was connected and a telephone line. I never in my time have seen a Test Drive Live setup in any shop...


It seems that I wrongly thought that a Tivo would only have shop demonstrator mode software if it had been used as a shop demonstrator.

Doesn't however negate the fact that my Tivo does seem to be one of the few supplied to a shop in a plain brown cardboard box with just white Tivo stickers stuck on it rather than a branded box with full Tivo artwork.

For those reasons along with Tivo's difficulty in subbing it I would suggest it was a very early production unit used by Currys for 2 years as a shop demonstrator.


----------



## 6022tivo

I did go on a NorthWest England buying spree for Tivo's when they dropped to £99, managed to pick up two demo units from one shop for £40 in total, not bad when they went on ebay for £300 each the next day. Well at least I admit cashing when I could. Sorry.

I do recall getting a few units from the DSG group (Currys/Dixons) that where in brown boxes. Same cardboard cutouts, well the same boxes without the silver UK sheet stuck round them. At the time as they were 2nd hand units, I assumed they where repaired units in plain boxes rather than early demo units?? Maybe not, I brought loads at the time, I remember my missus dropping myself and the kids in Blackpool for a day as she went round the retail parks. She only had a convertable and when we got picked up she had 4, maybe 5 units on the back seat.. It was a tight fit for coming home, but was a great time hunting the last tivo's down..


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> I do recall getting a few units from the DSG group (Currys/Dixons) that where in brown boxes. Same cardboard cutouts, well the same boxes without the silver UK sheet stuck round them. At the time as they were 2nd hand units, I assumed they where repaired units in plain boxes rather than early demo units?? Maybe not


Did they have a big square white sticker on the top of the box with a Tivo guy logo and something about the Tivo service plus two smaller stickers with Service number and bar code etc on the sides. Why would anyone go to all that trouble with the other officially printed stickers with the bar codes and service numbers etc on repaired units.

This Tivo in the brown box had a very well worn remote and appeared to have spent two years in a Currys plus it was a 601E.

I would say the day 1 demonstrator units came in plain boxes before the UK specific Tivo box stock had become available.


----------



## RichardJH

It seems that this thread has drifted and I must take some of the blame in asking Pete why he daily reboots his Tivo. We know have a thread discussing oldest Tivo's and not Mikes great new Tivo module/application.

Sorry for my part in this drift off topic but can we leave this thread for Sort Now Playing and move over to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=367523 the other topic/discussion


----------



## mikerr

Sorry to bring this back on topic (!), I've just uploaded a new version of this in the first post.

Just a code tidyup and a few bugfixes-
-one nasty that stopped a recording early if you did a sort while it was stilll recording

..and its a bit quicker at sorting too, especially after the first sort.


----------



## mrtickle

Pete77 said:


> Once explained that this is how you have managed to achieved the apparent sorting by name in the Now Playing interface it does of course make perfect sense. But as your release notes didn't seem to point this out then naturally one tended to assume that using your usual ingenuity you had managed to sort by name whilst also presenting the actual recording dates of the programs.


Then it's your assumption that was wrong. If there was any way at all of doing it other than frigging the dates, it would have been done already.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Just a code tidyup and a few bugfixes-
> -one nasty that stopped a recording early if you did a sort while it was stilll recording
> 
> ..and its a bit quicker at sorting too, especially after the first sort.


Seems to work quite a bit better and quicker than the previous version.

One thing I don't understand is the fact that some programs which do show an episode title in the individual episode descriptions when selected from Now Playing are not showing that episode title in the Now Playing list but other more recent episodes in a later series of the same show are showing the episode title in the Now Playing list using your utility.

Tribe on BBC2 is a case in point with this year's episodes show the episode in Now Playing but last year's episodes not doing so, even though the BBC or Tribune appears to have given them episode titles for both series.

Lastly have you had any further thoughts on ways to make the appearance of the episode title a permananent feature rather than something that only appears after doing a sort by name and then sort back to date as using add episode titles on their own without an alphabetic sort as well does not seem to work.


----------



## pmk

Does anyone have any screenshots of what this does? TIA


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Seems to work quite a bit better and quicker than the previous version.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is the fact that some programs which do show an episode title in the individual episode descriptions when selected from Now Playing are not showing that episode title in the Now Playing list but other more recent episodes in a later series of the same show are showing the episode title in the Now Playing list using your utility.
> 
> Tribe on BBC2 is a case in point with this year's episodes show the episode in Now Playing but last year's episodes not doing so, even though the BBC or Tribune appears to have given them episode titles for both series.
> 
> Lastly have you had any further thoughts on ways to make the appearance of the episode title a permananent feature rather than something that only appears after doing a sort by name and then sort back to date as using add episode titles on their own without an alphabetic sort as well does not seem to work.


Is it popssible that the episode name was in the description for those shows rather thah the EpisodeTitle field?

You could probably mod EndPad to fix new recordings as they happen with a bit of fiddling.


----------



## Pete77

pmk said:


> Does anyone have any screenshots of what this does? TIA


1. Changes the dates in Now Playing to dates that simulate an A-Z or Z-A sort by Program name.

2. Has the ability to add episode titles to the end of Program Names with a colon separator between the program name and the episode title. This only works where the Program Name is short enough for at least some of the episode title to fit on screen after the Program Name and where the program has episode title data in a format that is compatible with this function. Episode titles can be show when sorted conventionally by real recording dates or when sorted by program name using the simulated Now Playing recording dates.

3. On pressing the 0 key replaces the Now Playing text title with a dark blue rectangular text based 4 way menu choice between the functions available under this new module.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Is it popssible that the episode name was in the description for those shows rather thah the EpisodeTitle field?
> 
> You could probably mod EndPad to fix new recordings as they happen with a bit of fiddling.


I suppose you may be right but they still have an episode title surrounded by quotes at the beginning of the program description that looks the same as the programs for which Mike's module manages to display an episode title.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> I suppose you may be right but they still have an episode title surrounded by quotes at the beginning of the program description that looks the same as the programs for which Mike's module manages to display an episode title.


Have a look with Tivoweb.


----------



## mikerr

[edit]Screenshots moved to first post



Pete77 said:


> Lastly have you had any further thoughts on ways to make the appearance of the episode title a permananent feature rather than something that only appears after doing a sort by name and then sort back to date as using add episode titles on their own without an alphabetic sort as well does not seem to work.


Just to clarify: the changes *are* permanent.

If you go into a program description after adding titles, you'll see it shows in the title there immediately.

Now showing takes a while to update (tivo is caching the "old" list), so you can either:
Do a sort, wait 5-10 mins, or reboot (!) to show the effects in the now-playing list quicker...

The episode titles are taken from tivo's EpisodeTitle field, you can see that in tivoweb, or by pressing enter on the program description screen.


----------



## terryeden

How quickly would this run on a 250GB disk with (what seems like) a couple of hundred programs on it?


----------



## Pete77

terryeden said:


> How quickly would this run on a 250GB disk with (what seems like) a couple of hundred programs on it?


It wouldn't intrude at all as it only takes any time when you are actually re-sorting by name or adding the episode titles. The rest of the time it isn't getting in the way or taking up resources or slowing down the Tivo at all. I find it perfectly acceptable with 500GB and over 500 programs so I'm sure you would be fine. Why not give it a try. Its easy to install and easy to remove. It definitely won't fry your machine or your recordings. I have faith in Mike even if he does not always have faith in me. 

Given the number of programs you have on your Tivo does that mean you are also a heretic like me and record most of your programs in Basic? Either that or you must watch a lot of sitcoms and cartoons etc that aren't very long?


----------



## terryeden

I wondered how long it would take to sort the programmes.

I tend to store up whole seasons and watch them in one sitting. Or record absolutely fascinating programmes which I must get round to watching. I think I've got the Royal Society Christmas Lectures from 2004....


----------



## Pete77

terryeden said:


> I wondered how long it would take to sort the programmes.
> 
> I tend to store up whole seasons and watch them in one sitting. Or record absolutely fascinating programmes which I must get round to watching. I think I've got the Royal Society Christmas Lectures from 2004....


It takes a couple of minutes to sort them to by name instead of by date on my 600 items in Now Playing Tivo so it would probably take less than a minute on your Tivo. Once they are sorted by name (fake Now Playing dates that make the list appear this way) they stay this way when you go back to By Date in Now Playing and there is no time delay involved in any subsequent Now Playing visit.

As you say this could be useful for watching a series you have accumulated over time but the only issue is I haven't quite worked out what order it sorts episodes by that have identical names and whether it is the order they were recorded in or something else. The option to add episode titles can be useful in this situation. But not all series have episode titles by a long way sadly. Also the episode title does not show at all in Now Playing or gets cut off if the program name is long.

Why not give it a try. Its very easy to install (unlike say Daily Mail) and is entirely non destructive.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> I haven't quite worked out what order it sorts episodes by that have identical names and whether it is the order they were recorded in or something else.


An A-Z sort only sorts by the visible titles, it won't also sort by episode title unless you have previously added the episode titles with option 4.

For an A-Z sort, if the titles are identical, then those inidvidual episodes are sorted by the actual time recorded (regardless of date)
i.e. 8:30pm before 10:30pm 
That order might differ from the actual dates recorded...


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> For an A-Z sort, if the titles are identical, then those inidvidual episodes are sorted by the actual time recorded (regardless of date)
> 
> i.e. 8:30pm before 10:30pm
> 
> That order might differ from the actual dates recorded...


What happens if the times recorded are all identical because the show runs once a week for say 10 weeks at precisely the same time every single week.


----------



## RichardJH

I have used this since Mike started this thread    on both my Tivos and very impressed BUT   last night after doing a sort Z - A it completed the sort and then refused to re-appear on the Now Playing screen. At first I thought I might have hit 8 by mistake and stopped the programme so I restarted it via telnet /var/hack/sortnp.tcl but still nothing.

Today I have removed all the relevant files and done a reinstall off sortnp.tcl newtextosd.tcl and fixmwstate.tcl after rebooting Tivo BUT still no joy.

Mike or ANother do you have any ideas what has gone wrong or is there a logfile that can be looked at.

Please help as I am now stuck with a long NP list sorted Z to A with false dates in NP and SWMBO is not best pleased.

BTW it has only gone wrong on No1 Tivo the other is OK. Everthing else to do with No1 Tivo is working OK


----------



## mikerr

Added a new version with commandline options:

-sortdate: Sort by Date (normal tivo view)
-sortaz: Sort alphabetically
-sortza: Sort reverse alphabetically
-nogui: exit script immediately after doing above actions (no GUI)

Richard, the following should please your other half


Code:


./sortnp.tcl -sortdate -nogui

That brings you back to tivo classic sort by date.

[edited] option names changed so they are more obvious (reset /sortdate, quit/nogui)


----------



## RichardJH

Thanks Mike the new version run as you said did it now back as classic date sort.

When I ran it from telnet i got the following, is it all in order ???



> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % cd /var/hack
> TiVo: {/var/hack} %
> TiVo: {/var/hack} % ./sortnp.tcl -reset -quit
> Sorting by Date
> can't read "showerrors": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$showerrors} {puts "retrying after $errorCode ..."}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
> 
> set state [dbobj $rec get ..."
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFile fsid name "tyDb" "/Recording/NowShowing" "" {
> RetryTransaction {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> ..."
> (procedure "resetnowplaying" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "resetnowplaying"
> ("-reset" arm line 1)
> invoked from within
> "switch -- $arg {
> -showerrors { set showerrors true}
> -addtitles { set addeps 1
> doepisodetitles }
> -deltitles { set addeps 0
> doepisodetitles }
> ..."
> (file "./sortnp.tcl" line 390)
> TiVo: {/var/hack} %
> TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## mikerr

Oops, sorry uploaded without testing ... I forgot a global, have reuploaded it now !


----------



## RichardJH

Now used the latest and from telnet command can sort and quit all 3 options but when I just do ./sortnp.tcl from /var/hack i get nothing and no GUI show up over the Now Playing screen so cannot use it from the sofa. Any ideas


----------



## RichardJH

For some reason now neither of my Tivos show on the Now Playing gui the sort options but I can use the command line options from Telnet


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Added a new version with commandline options:
> 
> -reset: Sort by Date (normal tivo view)
> -sortaz: Sort alphabetically
> -sortza: Sort reverse alphabetically
> -quit: exit script immediately after doing above actions (no GUI]


I don't see the telnet commands to add or remove episode titles amongst those Mike?

Even if episode titles only show after also doing an A-Z sort I could set up daily cron jobs to add episode title, sort alphabetically and then sort by date to achieve what I want.

But is reset actually the same as using Sort by Date using your menu system after adding episode titles and then sorting by name or does reset also totally unload your utility and remove the episode titles too?


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> I don't see the telnet commands to add or remove episode titles amongst those Mike?


That's because they weren't added at the time - I rushed an update for richard...

-help: list options
-addtitles: add episode titles
-deltitles: remove episode titles



> Even if episode titles only show after also doing an A-Z sort I could set up daily cron jobs to add episode title, sort alphabetically and then sort by date to achieve what I want.


Putting this in cron would do what you want:


Code:


./sortnp.tcl -addtitles -nogui >/dev/null

It would be best to have tivo in any other menu than now playing when running the commandline switches, 
as the now playing screen massively slows down access to items.



> But is reset actually the same as using Sort by Date using your menu system after adding episode titles and then sorting by name or does reset also totally unload your utility and remove the episode titles too?


It sorts by date, exactly as it says, no more no less 
Only called it reset because its the normal tivo view.
[edit] added -sortdate as an alias for -reset

The GUI is unloaded if you add the -quit [ or -nogui ] command onto the commandline.

The commandline for what you describe above is:


Code:


./sortnp.tcl -deltitles -sortdate -nogui

remove titles, sort by date, and exit without showing gui


----------



## RichardJH

Mike it must be me   but I can only get this to run by telnet using sortnp.tcl - **** (**** = options as wanted) not sortnp (no .tcl ) is this right or have I done something wrong, and I still cannot get any on TV screen Sort Now Playing GUI.

At the moment I have stopped do any more with it and removed the files untill you may have an answer to my problem

Thanks

Richard

EDIT : BTW


> I rushed an update for richard...


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> It would be best to have tivo in any other menu than now playing when running the commandline switches, as the now playing screen massively slows down access to items.


If I run the add episode titles command using Cron at say 3.30am every day the Tivo is normally going to be on Live Tv or recording a program.

Does running Add Titles from Cron run ok in this situation?

How much slower does it run under the Now Playing screen? Does it take 2 hours instead of 2 minutes to complete?


----------



## mikerr

Yes, that would be fine.

The speed issue is due to all the database busy messages ("retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff")
Every such message will delay by 2-4 seconds each. Potentially 4 seconds or more per show..
That's the main reason the script moves out of the nowplaying screen when run in the GUI.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Yes, that would be fine.
> 
> The speed issue is due to all the database busy messages ("retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff")
> 
> Every such message will delay by 2-4 seconds each. Potentially 4 seconds or more per show..


600 shows x 4 seconds = 2400 seconds = 40 minutes. 

So definitely best not be in the Now Playing screen when carrying this out.

I notice that after adding episode titles your utility does not seem to always auto return to Now Playing. Whereas after Sort by Name it does.


----------



## alan_m_2004

Hi Mikerr,

Nice module installed on both tivos now 

One point I find slightly confusing is how the A-Z sorting works for programmes with the same name.

After sorting I see
....
Beauty and the Geek Mon 13/4 (Recorded Sat 15/9 original first show 25/3/06)
Beauty and the Geek Mon 13/4 (Recorded Sat 22/9 original first show 21/2/06)
Beauty and the Geek Mon 13/4 (Recorded Sat 8/9 original first show 18/3/06)
Beauty and the Geek Mon 13/4 (Recorded Sat 29/9 original first show 17/9/06)
Beauty and the Geek Mon 13/4 (Recorded Mon 10/9 original first show 18/10/06)
....

I understand the sort is done by changing the recorded date in the now playing screen, but I thought the actual record date would influence this decision which from the values in brackets above it doesn't seem to).

Any clarification on this

TIA

Alan.


----------



## Pete77

alan_m_2004 said:


> I understand the sort is done by changing the recorded date in the now playing screen, but I thought the actual record date would influence this decision which from the values in brackets above it doesn't seem to).


Clearly Tivo must have some criteria for sorting programs of exactly the same name on the same Now Playing date but perhaps it is not the OAD date or recording date but something else like the EP number of the show or whatever that it is instead using as its sort criteria.

Perhaps with a show that has enough episodes recorded and looking up all the detailed data items on the show via Tivoweb one could finally discern the basis on which Tivo is carrying out the sort.


----------



## mikerr

Tivo itself is always dumbly displaying by date
- this script does a sort, and jiggles the dates to match the sort, achieving the same result.
So I don't see tivo taking any notice of any other unrelated criteria, it would have to be done in the script.

BTW yes, the script currently sorts by title only.

Can't say this ever bothered me, but should be easy enough to add sorting by recorded date for series eps.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> BTW yes, the script currently sorts by title only.
> 
> Can't say this ever bothered me, but should be easy enough to add sorting by recorded date for series eps.


I suppose it depends how many episodes of a series of precisely the same name you have stored on your Tivo and also of course whether that series is one that has episode titles or not.

I'm sure if you can find a way to sort the episodes by the order actually broadcast it would be greatly appreciated as would using the episode title shown in quote marks at the start of many episode descriptions where that program has not been given an official title in the episode title field.


----------



## RichardJH

Mike have you had any thoughts as to why I cannot get the OSD for SortNP on the Now Playing screen.

Richard


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Mike have you had any thoughts as to why I cannot get the OSD for SortNP on the Now Playing screen.
> 
> Richard


Something non standard with your Tivo software setup perhaps. No problems here


----------



## RichardJH

> Something non standard with your Tivo software setup perhaps


If it is why did it work first off on both machines and now doesn't.

Can I revert the Tivoapp back to originall after running fixmwstate


----------



## 20039700

any news on the folders mentioned on page one yet?

great module by the way


----------



## mikerr

I've put a new version in first post that should sort series by date - but only if you add episode titles

It also now prints out some timings to the console, I'd be interested to see them, 
especially for those with large lists (hello pete!)

Richard, I've PM'd you about the OSD problem


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I've put a new version in first post that should sort series by date - but only if you add episode titles
> 
> It also now prints out some timings to the console, I'd be interested to see them,
> especially for those with large lists (hello pete!)


You certainly work quickly Mike. I suppose one shouldn't ask what you day job is or if you have one of those too. 

The addition of this further functionality to sort by date within series sounds great and I will be testing it out.

Perhaps you can remind me how to extract the timings data from the console so I can then post that info here.


----------



## alan_m_2004

Thanks Mike, will update the tivo's when I'm next at home some time next week.


----------



## RichardJH

Mike thanks for PM.

I guess it was a problem with newtextosd because when I installed new copies of that and sortnp all is back and working. Strange that it went down on both Tivos after initially working I can only guess that my copy of newtextosd got corrupted.

Is it possible to have a keystroke from Now Playing that would toggle the sortnp gui on/off without actually stopping sortnp.

The reason I ask is because SWMBO asked "why does that funny bit keep coming up on the screen"

Not a major issue if it can't be done I will just have to put her on a Tivo training refresher course


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Mike thanks for PM.
> 
> I guess it was a problem with newtextosd because when I installed new copies of that and sortnp all is back and working. Strange that it went down on both Tivos after initially working I can only guess that my copy of newtextosd got corrupted.
> 
> Is it possible to have a keystroke from Now Playing that would toggle the sortnp gui on/off without actually stopping sortnp.
> 
> The reason I ask is because SWMBO asked "why does that funny bit keep coming up on the screen"
> 
> Not a major issue if it can't be done I will just have to put her on a Tivo training refresher course


If you also have Autospace.tcl installed then you will find that it tries to replace Mike's graphic with its graphic bar of how many programs are recorded and how much free space there is on the Tivo and that Mike's menu only appears when you press 0. Of course I have a feeling that SWMBO may not like the autospace graphic either and draws some form of comfort from seeing the familiar words Now Playing.


----------



## RichardJH

> Of course I have a feeling that SWMBO may not like the autospace graphic either and draws some form of comfort from seeing the familiar words Now Playing.


How right you are.

Maybe Mike will be able to come up with something to make his brilliant piece of work even better


----------



## mikerr

Erm, its always been possible to press 0 to hide the menu...

There's also an option (by editing the script) to stop the menu reappearing after a sort - I use autospace as well.



Code:


# Set this to 0 if you don't want the menu to come up after a search
# e.g. if using autospace

set return_menu 1


----------



## RichardJH

Thanks Mike that does exactly what I wanted. I can sort and then Tivo menus return to look as normal until I press 0 in Now Playing and then I get Sort Now Playing options again.


----------



## PhilG

OK, I followed the instructions ALMOST to the letter 

In other words I did

1) Unzip files (sortnp.tcl & fixmwstate.tcl) onto your desktop
2) ftp files to var/hack on your TiVo
3) telnet in to TiVo from a DOS prompt
4) Change directory: cd /var/hack
5) Run fixstate: ./fixmwstate.tcl
6) Set permissions: chmod 755 *
7) Run the file: ./sortnp.tcl
8) Done.

but forgot step 6 (oops)

When I did ./sortnp.tcl, I didn't get a command prompt back (I did wait a few minutes) and when I hit ctrl-c, Tivo rebooted (as it does when you kill things with the database open)

In Telnet, should I have actually done /var/hack/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null & ????

Thanks (and I got so excited too)


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> OK, I followed the instructions ALMOST to the letter
> 
> In Telnet, should I have actually done /var/hack/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null & ????
> 
> Thanks (and I got so excited too)


Just retried it WITH the chmod AND with the /dev/null

Works like a charm

but for one niggle

I see that it "sorts" the screen by messing with the date, but when you revert to "sort by date" in still messes with the date to get things back in descending date sequence. What it DOESN'T do, is put the dates back to the recording date. So the programs ARE sorted in the right order, but you can no longer see from Now Playing when the programs were recorded - you have to select a program to see that 

Would it be possible to put the REAL dates in rather than sequentially decrementing the date to simulate a sorty by recorded date?

Now that I have run this (only once mind) ALL of my recorded dates are now bogus and SWMBO is very miffed


----------



## RichardJH

Despite all my earlier problems now I have it working OK and when I return to date sorting after the list being A-Z or Z-A the dates shown are as recorded dates.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Erm, its always been possible to press 0 to hide the menu...
> 
> There's also an option (by editing the script) to stop the menu reappearing after a sort - I use autospace as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Set this to 0 if you don't want the menu to come up after a search
> # e.g. if using autospace
> 
> set return_menu 1


Mike,

I used Joe to edit your tcl file on the Tivo to change the above return_menu setting from 1 to 0, following which your app then ceased working until I re-uploaded the original tcl file using FTP. I have never had this problem editing other files on the Tivo using Joe. Any suggestions as to why this happened?

Do you think if I have the following in cron

/var/hack/sortnp.tcl -addtitles -sortaz -sortdate -nogui &

That this is overkill and that if I just want to add titles for newly recorded recent programs via a cron command that -addtitles on its own will do the job?


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> Would it be possible to put the REAL dates in rather than sequentially decrementing the date to simulate a sorty by recorded date?
> 
> Now that I have run this (only once mind) ALL of my recorded dates are now bogus and SWMBO is very miffed


  Not sure WHAT I saw lat night (wel,l it was late...) but sure enough, today the dates in Now Playing are definately the way they were before I did any sorting - SWMBO is now happy again (  )

This really is one of the best additions to the repertiore of Tivo scripts

Now, did I read something about folders at the start of the thread......


----------



## PhilG

mikerr said:


> For an A-Z sort, if the titles are identical, then those inidvidual episodes are sorted by the actual time recorded (regardless of date)
> i.e. 8:30pm before 10:30pm
> That order might differ from the actual dates recorded...


Hmmm 

Any chance of a small amendment that sorts on time/date of recording as well as show title? Then programs for the same series (with the same title) would be sorted in the order they were recorded and not a pseudo-random order which would make watching the series a bit of a "challenge"??

I accept that if episode titles have been added then this causes issues of it's own with regard to ordering a series in the "right" order, but in the absence or episodes, the "sort key" ought to be TITLE first and TIME/DATE RECORDED second (either ascending or descending - it doesn't matter so long as it's CONSISTENT)

Is this possible (pretty please??)??


----------



## PhilG

mikerr said:


> I've put a new version in first post that should sort series by date - but only if you add episode titles
> 
> It also now prints out some timings to the console, I'd be interested to see them,
> especially for those with large lists (hello pete!)


Sorry - should have read the whole thread before posting 

However, I am a little confused about why episode titles need to be there to sort series into episode order (not alphabetical episode but chronological episode) - doesn't seem to be a connection in my mind so I'd appreciate an explanation

Cheers

Phil G

PS - Ater all these posts, I am not sure I have even said "Thank You" so I'll remedy that right here


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> However, I am a little confused about why episode titles need to be there to sort series into episode order (not alphabetical episode but chronological episode) - doesn't seem to be a connection in my mind so I'd appreciate an explanation


Looking at the code I see "set pos [lsearch $sorted_titles "*$fsid"]" so DOES the show title need the episode title adding so that series sort properly?

SWMBO is using Tivo at the moment, so I can't check


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Looking at the code I see "set pos [lsearch $sorted_titles "*$fsid"]" so DOES the show title need the episode title adding so that series sort properly?


fsids obviously increase in value as time moves by in terms of programs broadcast so perhaps this is how Mike has managed to simulate date order. Presumably the fsid is associated with the episode name rather than the program name, hence Mike needing the field to appear to accomplish the sort.

Speaking of which somebody seriously needs to take up with Tribune the issue of programs that have episode names in the program description surrounded by quote marks but where the episode title field in the Metadata has not been populated. There really doesn't seem any excuse for this and indeed if a program really doesn't have an official episode title then Tribune could surely have called them Episode 1, Episode 2 etc, etc, etc............


----------



## mikerr

PhilG said:


> Looking at the code I see "set pos [lsearch $sorted_titles "*$fsid"]"
> so DOES the show title need the episode title adding so that series sort properly?(


No, as I changed the way the code works, so identical shows should be in recorded date order now.
No need to add episode titles for that to work any longer.


----------



## PhilG

mikerr said:


> No, as I changed the way the code works, so identical shows should be in recorded date order now.
> No need to add episode titles for that to work any longer.


Recorded date order of ORIGINAL transmitted date order? (in other words, in order of their "series data"?)

I'm asking as I think I am seeing shows sorted into where they are in a series rather than when they were recorded (which, if true, is even MORE useful!)

What exactly IS "fsid"??

Thanks again for a stupendous piece of programming


----------



## PhilG

PS, In case anyone was wondering how long this sorting business takes - I don't have such a long list of programs as some, but



> Setting show titles
> Done (0 shows, 2 seconds, 0 delays)
> Setting show titles
> Done (0 shows, 2 seconds, 0 delays)
> Getting list of shows
> Done (133 shows, 3 seconds, 1 delays)
> Sorting now playing list
> Done (133 shows, 11 seconds, 1 delays)
> Sorting now playing list
> Done (133 shows, 7 seconds, 1 delays)


Oh, and there is couple of small bug-ettes

1. If you ADD episode titles and then restart sortnp (or Tivo itself), of course the internal flag of whether episodes are already added or not is lost. SO, on restart, hitting "4" ADDS episode titles AGAIN, the second "4" removes them

2. I have defaulted the gui menu to off so it doesn't overwrite autospace, but on first entry to Now Playing after starting sortnp, the menu DOES appear without hitting "0"

Both minor, in fact I can live with the first one, but the second would be nice to have fixed.........

Thanks


----------



## worm

I simply wish to say ... this rocks!

Nice job.


----------



## mikerr

PhilG said:


> 2. I have defaulted the gui menu to off so it doesn't overwrite autospace, but on first entry to Now Playing after starting sortnp, the menu DOES appear without hitting "0"


This is fixed now, as well as now sorting identical titles (series) by OriginalAirDates in the alphabetical sorting.


----------



## PhilG

mikerr said:


> This is fixed now


I have v0.23, which so far as I can see is the current version - this is the version where I noticed the first menu appearing so v0.23 does NOT have the fix.....


----------



## mikerr

I've uploaded it 10 minutes ago, didn't bump the version number though I probably should.


----------



## PhilG

Ahhh - understood, sorry

PS I am not near my Tivo at the moment - is there a "safe" way to kill sortnp from telnet so I can restart the new version?


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I've uploaded it 10 minutes ago, didn't bump the version number though I probably should.


Good news on the OAD sorting but yes you should definitely have bumped up the version number.

I have also discovered quite a few of my programs from 2 years ago where your add episode titles function does not seem to have succeeded and yet on pressing the Enter button on the item on the Tivo the episode does turn out to definitely have an epidode title field that is populated.

Yet in programs recorded this year your module is definitely adding the episode titles for all those programs that have one in the Episode Title field. Any thoughs on this?


----------



## mikerr

A new version with folders










UK tivos:
Older versions didn't actually rely on the Mwstate bug being fixed, 
this one does: just run the included fixmwstate.tcl script and reboot.

Remote keys:

#
# (0) to bring up the menu (or hide the menu)
#
# (1) to sort alphabetically by title A-Z or Z-A 
# (2) to sort by date (Tivo classic mode)
#
# (3) to add/remove episode titles
#
# (4) to add/remove series folders
#
# (8) to exit the program

Current version: 0.34

General Usage:

Make some folders 
- Press 4 and it will make folders for each series

Entering a folder and pressing "2" will expand it out, so you see episodes of that show at the top of the list.
You can then play each episode as normal.

When finished with that series, press 1 on any episode's program description screen to put them back into folders.

0.34:

Safer method, just alters dates.
Folder programs are now just sorted to the bottom of the list,
rather than converting to suggestions

[edit] features merged into one version, at start of this thread


----------



## PhilG

WOW - Looks amazing

I'd like to stop and restart my sortnp, but I am not near my Tivo

Is there an easy way to kill the current sortnp from Telnet?

Also, because it'll be a few days before I can play, what actually happens when you hit "4" to "add/remove series folders"?? How does it decide which folders to create (I assume it does it automatically somehow?)

Thanks for your work on this - it'll make managing mega-Tivos SO much simpler

Phil G


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> WOW - Looks amazing
> 
> I'd like to stop and restart my sortnp, but I am not near my Tivo
> 
> Is there an easy way to kill the current sortnp from Telnet?
> 
> Also, because it'll be a few days before I can play, what actually happens when you hit "4" to "add/remove series folders"?? How does it decide which folders to create (I assume it does it automatically somehow?)
> 
> Thanks for your work on this - it'll make managing mega-Tivos SO much simpler
> 
> Phil G


Hmm - been looking at the code and it looks (correct me if I am wrong) as if "folders" are created by combining recordings into a single recording? If so, how does sortnp know how to "expand" the folders - which (again I am guessing a bit) is dismantling the combined recordings into it's constituent parts. A second question is, if Tivo (or sortnp) is restarted whilst the recordings are in their combined state, is it still possible to expand them again?

I think I'll hold off testing until I understand what's going on a bit better - I'd hate to "folderise" my Tivo only to discover it's a one-way street


----------



## mikerr

PhilG said:


> I'd like to stop and restart my sortnp, but I am not near my Tivo
> Is there an easy way to kill the current sortnp from Telnet?


Not via telnet, but you can kill it from the GUI by pressing "8", so you could kill it indirectly by tivoweb:

http://tivo/sendkey/tivo/tivo/8 and/or
http://tivo/sendkey/tivo/tivo/0/8


> Also, because it'll be a few days before I can play, what actually happens when you hit "4" to "add/remove series folders"?? How does it decide which folders to create (I assume it does it automatically somehow?)


If you have 2 or more episodes of a series, then it creates a new recording with these merged together, then deletes the originals.

Due to the way tivo works, this uses no extra disk space, and tivo won't remove the video while there is a reference to it (the merged recordings).

You can actually play that merged recording to record the whole series to DVD,
that part is a modified version of embeem's merge.tcl.

Press 4 and it creates folders as above, with all the other single shows in "Misc".
When you view a folder's description, you can press 2 to expand it out back into shows.

Pressing 4 again will expand all folders "back to normal".


> Hmm - been looking at the code and it looks (correct me if I am wrong) as if "folders" are created by combining recordings into a single recording? If so, how does sortnp know how to "expand" the folders - which (again I am guessing a bit) is dismantling the combined recordings into it's constituent parts.


Not exactly, its rearranging "ticket numbers" (pointers if you program), rather than copying entire videos...



> if Tivo (or sortnp) is restarted whilst the recordings are in their combined state, is it still possible to expand them again?


It doesn't matter if you reboot at any stage, as all information is retained in tivo's MFS database.

Pressing 4 twice will revert back to the normal tivo view, or

./sortnp.tcl -delfolders -nogui

will restore normality


----------



## RichardJH

I have used the make folders and see what it does but when I expanded a folder containing 2 short wildlife clips ithey have not re-appeared in now playing and I cannot see them on Tivoweb either.
Any ideas please and BTW they are not in deleted programmes either


----------



## mikerr

If you use option (5) - undelete all, they should be there as suggestions at the bottom?

I take it you have run fixmwstate.tcl from the latest version and rebooted?
Expansion of single folders won't work without that.


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

I have upgraded to your latest version (great hack BTW) with folders which will be perfect for me. When I ask it to perform any sort, I get put to the main menu, the '....please wait' message comes up & then the error message 'no such object:'. What have I done wrong?

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

> I take it you have run fixmwstate.tcl from the latest version and rebooted?


Do you mean there is a difference with fixmwstate.tcl in the latest release and previous as I had run it when I first installed the original version.

2 issues I have noticed is that whem running make folders I getthe following appear on the sortnp GUI



> can't open object (0x00030019)


Also after making folders although when selecting the folder it shows a number of shows the time line bar is green only for the duration of one show. How do you play all shows in a folder.

I can't understand the loss of my programmes as per my previous post and they did not undelete with option 5 although a load of previously deleted programmes did undelete.

Previously when first making folders the lost programmes got made into a folder named Wild. Not sure where that came from because one of the programmes was called "The Robins of Eden" and when I played it from the folder it was OK but I did not know what the other programme was in the folder so that was when I tried to expand that folder and appear to have lost the programmes


----------



## RichardJH

Just a thought if fixmwstate had been previously run would there be a problem if it was run again


----------



## martink0646

RichardJH said:


> Just a thought if fixmwstate had been previously run would there be a problem if it was run again


Ditto

Martin


----------



## mikerr

The previous fixmwstate.tcl didn't do anything as it didn't mount the filesystem read-write 

Run the current one. (No harm will be done if you run it twice).



> Also after making folders although when selecting the folder it shows a number of shows the time line bar is green only for the duration of one show. How do you play all shows in a folder


Expand that folder (press 2), and watch individual episodes normally.
Then you can recreate the folder by pressing (1) on the program description screen.

Playing the folder in its entiretly gives a wrong green bar, and FF won't work correctly, but it would play all episodes back to back if left on play (for DVD archival purposes). Think of the folder as a placeholder.


----------



## RichardJH

I have now run it and rebooted does my having not run it before using make folders mean I may have corrupted my database and lost the 2 programmes I mentioned.


----------



## mikerr

Tivo takes a long time to delete anything, unless new recordings are happening and its really short of space.

Are they not in tivoweb undelete: http://tivo/ui/deletedshows or as a suggestion?

run 
./sortnp.tcl -delfolders 
then
./sortnp.tcl -undeleteall

and wade though the now-playing list of normal and suggestions.

(off to work now - so won't be available for support until tonight  )


----------



## RichardJH

Done all that and nowhere to be seen.

I have just installed sortnp on my other Tivo and I am getting the can't open object error as earlier post and from within a folder can only play 1 episode


----------



## martink0646

martink0646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have upgraded to your latest version (great hack BTW) with folders which will be perfect for me. When I ask it to perform any sort, I get put to the main menu, the '....please wait' message comes up & then the error message 'no such object:'. What have I done wrong?
> 
> Martin


Hi mikerr,

Did you have any thoughts on this? I can't wait to play with it.

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

Mike


> Press 4 and it creates folders as above, with all the other single shows in "Misc".
> When you view a folder's description, you can press 2 to expand it out back into shows.


Having read this in your post I can see that I am not getting a "Misc" folder if that is what you mean


----------



## mikerr

I've uploaded a new version, which stores all episodes as suggestions instead of temporarily deleting them (looks messier but is safer)

Also this version will auto-expand folders when you enter them, thats a bit more logical.


----------



## RichardJH

Mike 
How will this work if disc space happens to be less than presumably the amount of space required to keep episodes as suggestions as well as normal episodes.
I hope you understand my question.

Would my loss of 2 episodes be because of the deletion and then failure to expand.


----------



## mikerr

It uses *no* extra disk space at all, as it isn't _duplicating _ programmes, but effectively _renaming_ them from regular to suggestions and back.

Unless tivo has recorded a whole bunch of new stuff over the top, your missing recordings must be intact as deleted items...


----------



## RichardJH

> your missing recordings must be intact as deleted items


I certainly cannot find them in the deleted list and as there were still some suggestions in my now playing list it wasn't a disk space problem.
As I said a folder was made by sortnp called Wild and it included 2 episodes one of which was the 10 minute "Robins of Eden" the other I am not sure what it was titled and when I played from within the folder It only played the Robins of Eden 10 min programme but the green time bar showed 20mins but only 10mins of it was green the other 10 blank.
I then tried to expand that folder and lost both programmes.

From within a folder should all episodes play and should the time bar show the total.

BTW none of these minor issues has made me feel any less about your excellent add on for our aged Tivos, and your support is second to none, keep up the good work :up: :up: :up:


----------



## mikerr

RichardJH said:


> As I said a folder was made by sortnp called Wild and it included 2 episodes one of which was the 10 minute "Robins of Eden" the other I am not sure what it was titled and when I played from within the folder It only played the Robins of Eden 10 min programme but the green time bar showed 20mins but only 10mins of it was green the other 10 blank.
> 
> From within a folder should all episodes play and should the time bar show the total.


No, the behaviour you saw was actually correct, a merged recording only shows the progress bar of the first episode.

Proper usage of these folders is not to actually play the merged recording, 
but to expand the folder, and play the episodes from there.



> I then tried to expand that folder and lost both programmes.
> 
> BTW none of these minor issues has made me feel any less about your excellent add on for our aged Tivos, and your support is second to none, keep up the good work :up: :up: :up:


Thanks, I'd like to clarify what happened there though.
If you hadn't run the fixmwstate.tcl that is included in post #100, 
then it wouldn't know which episodes/folder to expand (that's what the patch fixes), so didn't expand either.
At that time they would have been intact but in a deleted state. Tivo might have decided to flush that space for new recordings (even suggestions). 
A suggeston is a higher priority than a deleted program...

BTW the folders are set as channel "Folder", so if someone want to make a channel logo there could be a nice folder icon alongside the folders....


----------



## RichardJH

Mike I have tried the latest version with folders and something isn't right. From Now Playing I selected option 4 make folders the OSD showed please wait making folders, on finish it briefly went to a Now Playing screen with folders and promptly went to Tivo's "please wait" and then back to Now Playing with programmes sorted A-Z. All this happened with the Now Playing screen starting from a list sorted by date. So sortnp did something but not what I expected.

BTW the same thing happened on both my Tivos.

As far as my lost programme it was one of the oldest on the machine and its my fault for not putting it to KUID anyway the earbashing from SWMBO has now subsided I just need to find same programme as a torrent maybe.

Strangely enough if the mwstate hadn't been fixed how come all the other folders expanded into the normal playing lisy.

For the time being I have reverted to sortnp 0.24.

I hope you can iron out any problems with the folder option


----------



## martink0646

Hi mikerr,

I have loaded v0.33 & I still have the same problem as I reported earlier. When I try A-Z or folders I still get taken to the Main Menu where I see the '......please wait' message & then almost instantaneously it comes up with 'no such object: '. Am I doing anything wrong.

I tried downgrading to an earlier version which worked fine, but I can't wait to play with the folders. Is it possible that my TiVo is ijncompatible for some reason or is there a simpler answer?

Sorry to bother you, but thats the price for great hacks......lots of interest. Just look at the dailymail & endpad threads.

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

Mike update from me about the latest version having rebooted the Tivo I can now get the folders option working as you explained in your post.
The only thing is that I am not sure about seeing all the episodes stored as suggestions for fear of them being accidentally deleted just because they are a suggestion.
I can see the main advantage of folders being the ability to reduce the length of the Now Playing list but I agree with your comment


> suggestions instead of temporarily deleting them (looks messier but is safer)


----------



## martink0646

martink0646 said:


> I have loaded v0.33 & I still have the same problem as I reported earlier. When I try A-Z or folders I still get taken to the Main Menu where I see the '......please wait' message & then almost instantaneously it comes up with 'no such object: '. Am I doing anything wrong.
> 
> I tried downgrading to an earlier version which worked fine, but I can't wait to play with the folders. Is it possible that my TiVo is incompatible for some reason or is there a simpler answer?


Has anyone else had this problem & can suggest a solution or is it just me? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Martin


----------



## tivo525235

I have the same problem. It displays 'no such object' and does not perform the sort.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pete77

I was away on holiday and then also busy after getting back but I would be interested to try this new version. But only if it is safe to do so and is not going to screw up my 600 or so Tivo recordings (most of which I would admittedly probably be well shot of but at least 50 or so of which I would be really sorry about losing).

As one with so many old recordings and many of these in long series I would clearly have a lot to gain potentially in using the new module but I am concerned about the extent to which it now seems to frig around with the recordings compared to the previous versions of Mike's useful utility.

Perhaps Mike can confirm the following points:-

1. Is there any danger of total Tivo database corruption that is unconnected with normal factors responsible for this such as a failing hard drive.

2. Does the problem with program being set to Suggestions only happen to programs not set to Keep Until I Delete or does it happen to all Tivo recordings put in a folder. Most of my several hundred old recordings are set to Keep Until I Delete. Are these all going to suddenly turn in to Suggestions Tivo will start over-writing with new scheduled recordings and Wishlist recordings?

3. I would also note that I was belatedly getting the problem with Mike's utility no longer working and this not being remedied by my nightly reboot on a timer at 3am. Does Mike have any suggestions as to the likely cause of this problem?

Full marks to Mike on his work on all this but I just wondered if with so many old Keep Until I Delete recordings I was taking a bigger risk in running this new version with folders than the rest of you?


----------



## RichardJH

Mike I have been using ver 0.24 very succesfully and have just come across an oddity.

I inserted an episode of "The Genius of Photography" that I had missed by finding it somewhere else  and then used an app called NanVue to put it onto the Tivo and all was well until I went to use SortNP which just froze irrespective of what option I selected.

At first I had no idea of what was causing it so just tried everything until I opted to delete the inserted programme and then sortNP started to do its thing OK.

Any ideas ????

The only thing about the inserted programme is that it shows ffmpeg as the channel and it has no genre info


----------



## tivo525235

I have managed to get the newer version to run by deleting the old Tivo video that came with the Tivo explaining how it all works.

But I have hit a few other problems.

I had two shows on my tivo with more than 30 episodes and this seems to make Make Folders crash with an error. Having deleted a few it now manages to run.

But when select any show I get 'press 1 to create a series folder and press 2 to expand the folder' and then I get the following error in my telnet window :

bash-2.02# /tmp/mwstate: context.info.pRecordingM: info not found
while executing
"error "/tmp/mwstate: $fullpath: [lindex $path 0] not found""
(procedure "GetVal" line 8)
invoked from within
"GetVal "context.info.pRecordingM""
(procedure "EnterFolder" line 13)
invoked from within
"EnterFolder"
(file "./sortnp.tcl" line 1043)
/tmp/mwstate: context.info.pRecordingM: info not found
while executing
"error "/tmp/mwstate: $fullpath: [lindex $path 0] not found""
(procedure "GetVal" line 8)
invoked from within
"GetVal "context.info.pRecordingM""
(procedure "EnterFolder" line 13)
invoked from within
"EnterFolder"
(file "./sortnp.tcl" line 1043)

The app then seems to crash as I have to restart sortnp.tcl if I want 0 to do anything at all.

I am not trying to open a folder at this point as I expanded all my folders which seemed to finally do something as I was getting errors in that which was leaving me with some leftover folders which did not work - as I got the error above.

Has anyone got any ideas as this looks to be a wonderful tivo extension if I can get folders to work on my Tivo.

I have also noticed that TivoWeb is showing odd information on the info page. It seems to think I have negative hours worth of content but shows the % used correctly.


----------



## martink0646

tivo525235 said:


> I have the same problem. It displays 'no such object' and does not perform the sort.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi,

I got a PM from mikerr & he suggested dropping back to v0.23. I think he will have a look at it when priorities allow but real life had got in the way.

I could only find v0.24 & that is not working for me so if anybody has v0.23 & could email it to me or attach it to this thread that would be much appreciated as this is a great hack & I would love to be able to use it again.

Many thanks.

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

0.23 as requested


----------



## mikerr

There are only 3-4 lines different in 0.23 vs 0.24 and those are to do with OriginalAirDate.
So I'd be surprised if they operate much differently.

The 0.24 -> 0.33 (folders version) is a major change though.



tivo525235 said:


> bash-2.02# /tmp/mwstate: context.info.pRecordingM: info not found


 This is the tivo mwstate bug - you haven't run ./fixmwstate.tcl and rebooted...

I should have a version uploaded later which just operated on dates only,
as 0.33 currently it seems to have problems with large folders / full tivos.


----------



## tivo525235

I thought it might be the mw state issue, but I had run it and rebooted.

I tried again and this is what I got :

bash-2.02# ./fixmwstate.tcl
1+0 records in
1+0 records out

MWSTATE bug fixed successfully

Please restart tivo for this to take effect

e.g. type reboot <enter> at the prompt
bash-2.02#

Rebooted and I still have the same error.

BTW thanks for making this app as it really looks promising.


----------



## martink0646

RichardJH said:


> 0.23 as requested


Thanks


----------



## mikerr

Uploaded new version which is safe (it only alters dates), but not as pretty 

Instead of the now-playing list being reduced just to folders, 
it now moves series episodes up and down the list as required.


----------



## Pete77

The updated fixmwstate.tcl file (i.e. the one that actually works) does not seem to be in the original file set available in Post 1 of this thread.

Whilst I am sure this is merely an oversight it obviously needs to be addressed.


----------



## tivo525235

I have extracted my tivoapp from my tivo and checked it and the mwstate bug is fixed in it. There is one /tmp/mwstate and one /tmp/mwstat1 in the file.

0.33 and 0.34 both crash when I go to view a show but 0.24 works fine.

Does anyone know if a cachecard would improve the sorting speed? (400 GB Tivo - almost full)


----------



## Pete77

tivo525235 said:


> Does anyone know if a cachecard would improve the sorting speed? (400 GB Tivo - almost full)


What recording quality do you use for most of your programs.

With 400GB you will almost certainly see an improvement with a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM but it will be much greater if most of your recordings are currently at Basic rather than at Best.


----------



## tivo525235

Pete77 said:


> What recording quality do you use for most of your programs.
> 
> With 400GB you will almost certainly see an improvement with a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM but it will be much greater if most of your recordings are currently at Basic rather than at Best.


Tivoweb tells me I have 233 shows right now and another 37 I removed when I did a cleanup. I mostly use high.

The cost of the cachecard does put me off a bit as I already have a turbonet card.


----------



## NeilCoburn

I've been waiting 4 mins - have a full 160Gb hard drive. No response via telnet - and no bash prompt. I did the fixmwstate first, which seemed to work. Am I just being impatient?


----------



## NeilCoburn

Just wondering if anyone could give me a quick answer on this - how long should sortnp.tcl take to run? I waited 5 mins and got no response/no bash prompt. Any thoughts on what might be wrong? Many thanks


----------



## verses

NeilCoburn said:


> Just wondering if anyone could give me a quick answer on this - how long should sortnp.tcl take to run? I waited 5 mins and got no response/no bash prompt. Any thoughts on what might be wrong? Many thanks


Posts 47 to 51 in this thread give a rough idea what sort of time the script should take to run.

Ian


----------



## NeilCoburn

verses said:


> Posts 47 to 51 in this thread give a rough idea what sort of time the script should take to run.
> 
> Ian


Thanks, Ian, though I think those posts refer to the sort time once you've got the sort menu up on the GUI. I haven't got that far - I can't seem to get the script to run, and don't get the sort menu at all.


----------



## verses

NeilCoburn said:


> Thanks, Ian, though I think those posts refer to the sort time once you've got the sort menu up on the GUI. I haven't got that far - I can't seem to get the script to run, and don't get the sort menu at all.


Having not played with it myself I can't say for certain, but it's possible that the script doesn't background itself so needs to be run with a "&" following it, e.g.

/var/hack/sortnp.tcl &

As I say I've not used it myself so you may want to wait for someone else to confirm/pooh-pooh first 

Ian


----------



## RichardJH

You are correct. When I first started using sortnp I had same problem until I started it via telnet using /var/hack/sortnp.tcl &

After I was happy with it I just put /var/hack/sortnp.tcl & in my sysinit.author file


----------



## mikerr

Remember you have to press "0" on your remote when on the now-playing screen to bring up the GUI, 
and make sure you have newtext2osd installed in /var/hack/bin ...


----------



## RichardJH

Good morning Mike did you have any thoughts about what I put in post 127


----------



## mikerr

(#127)


RichardJH said:


> Mike I have been using ver 0.24 very succesfully and have just come across an oddity.
> 
> I inserted an episode of "The Genius of Photography" that I had missed by finding it somewhere else  and then used an app called NanVue to put it onto the Tivo and all was well until I went to use SortNP which just froze irrespective of what option I selected.
> 
> At first I had no idea of what was causing it so just tried everything until I opted to delete the inserted programme and then sortNP started to do its thing OK.
> 
> Any ideas ????
> 
> The only thing about the inserted programme is that it shows ffmpeg as the channel and it has no genre info


An inserted programme may be missing some fields normally added to tivo recordings (e.g. OriginalAirDate, Series) - you can see these by pressing enter on the programme description screen on tivo.

It probably hasn't got the series object filled in at all... 
do you get any output to the telnet window if you run it that way?


----------



## mikerr

Anyway, 0.25 is up in the first post,
which works around "broken" recordings that don't have series objects

see how that works


----------



## RichardJH

Thanks Mike that one did work with the inserted programme OK.
When I tried it from the Tivo screen it seemed a bit slow and did flip between the Now Playing screen and tivo central screen.
Tried it from telnet and it worked fine and fast.
I am about to reboot the Tivo and then I will try it again from the Tivo menu

Thanks again for your great work.

After rebooting the sorting from the Tivo screens is working perfectly and as fast as previous 0.24 version.

Mike have you included this fix in your folders version as I would like to give the folders version a try again.

Thanks again for your great work.AGAIN:up::up:


----------



## mikerr

RichardJH said:


> Mike have you included this fix in your folders version as I would like to give the folders version a try again.


Not yet, I need to merge the codebase between those two versions (don't want to maintain two nearly identical programs! !).
[edit] done

New version uploaded (0.26) fixes a minor issue when adding episode titles to manual recordings (i.e. those with titles "Recorded 3:40 BBC1")

There is now a star shown during sorting when delays occur (due to tivo accessing the database). If you see this a lot, you can try speeding up the search by allowing tivo more time to flush the database:

./sortnp.tcl -wait 5

(will wait 5 seconds, default is 2)


----------



## RichardJH

Mike I see that you have combined 0.25 and the folders version into 0.4 version.
So I decided to give it a go.
Option 4 make folders works a treat and each folders shows the correct number of episodes within it but when I select a folder and play there is no automatic expanding of folder as



> Entering a folder will automatically expand it out, so you see episodes of that show at the top of the list.
> You can then play each episode as normal.
> 
> When finished with that series, press 2 on any episode's program description screen to put them back into folders.


----------



## mikerr

Thats old info from a previous version(I've corrected it in thread now), 
the GUI itself tells you to press 2 though:


----------



## RichardJH

Thanks Mike :up: I wasn't seeing that option when entering a folder because I had opted to not have the onscreen GUI reappear as per options by changing set return_menu 1 to set return_menu 0.

I now see options 1 & 2 when entering folder but this means the GUI appears every time I go to Tivo Now Playing. Is there any way to keep the set-return menu 0 but still have the menu appear when entering a folder.

However all is not well  because when I select option either option 1 or 2 from within a folder I get " err. unmatched brace within list"


----------



## mikerr

RichardJH said:


> However all is not well  because when I select option either option 1 or 2 from within a folder I get " err. unmatched brace within list"


That happens when the script is looking at a file before tivo has had a chance to commit it to disk. 
(Some tivos are slower than others..)

Wait a while longer before pressing 1 or 2 ?
Otherwise I'll have to put a longer delay in...


----------



## RichardJH

Despite waiting at least 5 mins after entering a folder on one Tivo I still get " err. unmatched brace within list" the other Tivo I get " err. no such object " when I select option 2 expand folders.


----------



## mikerr

v0.41 has a whole load of error checking and retries added.

'tis quicker here too


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> v0.41 has a whole load of error checking and retries added.
> 
> 'tis quicker here too


Is there any realistic danger that your upgrade version of this hack could actually trash all of the recordings on my drive due to the fundamental nature of the data modifications it appears to carry out?

I like a good hack as much as the next man but this one does seem to be heading in to the territory of further and further enhanced functionality almost regardless of the possible penalty on data safety so far as I can see?


----------



## RichardJH

Mike tried the new version but still getting the err no such object. I have had to use the convert suuggestions to normal option to bring programmes back to normal and then deleted the folder.

I only used the option 1 make series folder rather than option 4 make folders because I didn't want to risk losing any important programmes.

I did manage to get one folder to expand but noted that it put the programmes back into the A-Z listing not at the top of the Now Playing list which I thought it was meant to.

For the time being I am going to revert to your last non-folder version which I have had working perfectly.

Keep up the great work and I am sure all the bugs will be ironed out.

If you want me to test out any future versions let me know


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> Is there any realistic danger that your upgrade version of this hack could actually trash all of the recordings on my drive due to the fundamental nature of the data modifications it appears to carry out?


If you run the current version (0.42) with or without folder functionality,
it will ONLY ALTER DATES - so pretty safe.

./sortnp.tcl

While this doesn't give a clean display, or speed up now-playing like the "temp-delete", or suggestions options, it is pretty safe.


----------



## RichardJH

Mike now running ver 0.42 without folders and all is OK.

At present using A-Z sort is very useful and even SWMBO has got to grips with that and even understands why the dates are different on the Now Playing screen.

The ability to undelete from the Tivo screen may be useful when I have hit the delete option onscreen by mistake. It will save have to run to the PC and use TivoWeb.

Does the onscreen option always have to undelete all programmes and does it automatically undelete them to as was or will it undelete to a suggestion.

The reason I ask is because it would obviously undelete a lot of programmes that I probably would have to delete again having already watched them.

I hope all that makes some sense. Keep up the good work:up::up::up:


----------



## RichardJH

Mike one other thing. With the later versions the sort order A-Z or Z-A is by toggle of key 1.
What I have found is that after sorting A-Z and then later want to add some newly recorded programmes into the sorted list I have to opt for it to sort Z-A before I can return to A-Z sort. Is there any way that you can return it to different key options.


----------



## mikerr

RichardJH said:


> Does the onscreen option always have to undelete all programmes and does it automatically undelete them to as was or will it undelete to a suggestion.


It undeletes/restores them all to suggestions (with an expiry/keep until date of 24hrs).

Then you can either go into each one and set keep-until
(which changes it into a regular recording)

...or delete all suggestions *except* the ones you want to keep (remember the CLEAR shortcut to get to the delete menu) 
then run suggestion->regular from the menu to convert all the remaining suggestions to normal.

In that case it sets an expiry / keep until of 28 days, but obviously you can alter that on a per recording basis.



> The reason I ask is because it would obviously undelete a lot of programmes that I probably would have to delete again having already watched them.


True, but they won't hang around long, being suggestions of short expiry.



> With the later versions the sort order A-Z or Z-A is by toggle of key 1.
> What I have found is that after sorting A-Z and then later want to add some newly recorded programmes into the sorted list I have to opt for it to sort Z-A before I can return to A-Z sort. Is there any way that you can return it to different key options.


Hmm, only so much room onscreen for these menu items,
otherwise I'll have to go to a 3 menu system (sort/folders/advanced)


----------



## RichardJH

> Hmm, only so much room onscreen for these menu items,
> otherwise I'll have to go to a 3 menu system (sort/folders/advanced)


I'm sure that you will be giving it some thought


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

Got it working most of the time now & this hack is up there with the best of them!

Where does the .png file go or have I missed it in this thread? I am assuming it puts the folder logo next to the folders in Now Playing. If so that's great.

Martin


----------



## RichardJH

> Hmm, only so much room onscreen for these menu items,
> otherwise I'll have to go to a 3 menu system (sort/folders/advanced)


Mike one other thing I have noticed is if you want to add episode titles to newly recorded programmes because of the toggling of options it means you have to wait for the app to go through removing episode titles first. Which seems wasted time/effort.

It would be great if it was possible for the user to set preferences.
My personal ones would be to have

Option 1 Sort by Title A-Z (no Z-A)
Option 2 Sort by date
option 3 Add episode titles (no remove option)

Is that feasilble

I'm sure that you will be giving it some thought


----------



## martink0646

Hi Guys,

Sorry to post again, but could someone drop a quick reply to tell me where to place the .png file of a folder on my TiVo that is in the latest distribution. Many thanks.

Martin


----------



## mikerr

Adding logos is a bit complicated at present ....

1) Add a fake folders channel:

./sortnp.tcl -nogui -run -addchannel

2) reboot, then add the provided logo to the folder channel using
tivoweb: http://tivo/logos

(I think the palette is messed up in that logo though it does work)


----------



## martink0646

Thanks

Martin


----------



## mikerr

Just uploaded a new version,

1.Now works with LJ's folders tivoweb module, so folders there are mirrored both ways:

Selecting "folder menu->update from tivoweb" in the GUI will create folders from your existing tivoweb folders.

Note you can freely delete folders, as the recordings are not contained in them. They are still in the now-playing list below.

2. Have also moved it to a 3 menu system, so folders are out of the way on a second menu.


----------



## cwaring

mikerr said:


> 1.Now works with LJ's folders tivoweb module...


I assume you use the 'for v2.5.5' version near the bottom of the page?


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> I assume you use the 'for v2.5.5' version near the bottom of the page?


No, thats a version with the folders stuff stripped out .. its 2.8 you want,
direct link


----------



## RichardJH

Mike I have tried your latest version and all I can say is THANKYOU :up::up::up: the new menu setup is absolutely perfect.

I have tried to get the folders logo to show but failed miserably. I have followed the instructions from your post 167 and the folders logo is in the logos directory and Tivoweb logos tells me it is associated but it does not show up onscreen


----------



## cwaring

Thanks Mike. Will take a look when I get TW back up and running


----------



## mikerr

If you are using the "add episode title" feature of this hack, you might want a smaller font-size,
I searched and found this hack that works with our UK tivos (there is another that needs v3)
















Normal ... futura font

I followed post 3 on here successfully:
http://www.d***d*****e.com//forum/showthread.php?p=117485#post117485
i.e.
./fontinst.tcl ./futura.ttf ./oldfont.ttf

Make sure you follow that post to the letter though, as using the wrong font can cause the tivo to go into a reboot loop!


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> If you are using the "add episode title" feature of this hack, you might want a smaller font-size,
> I searched and found this hack that works with our UK tivos (there is another that needs v3)


It looks as though you gain 8 letters on the episode description where it currently over-runs. Tempting..........


----------



## andyjenkins

When "folderised" (if that's a word), do the dates of the items in the folder, maintain they're air date? Or are they 'fudged' to make the sort/folder option a reality ?

I recall an earlier post in this thread that suggests not - but I'm not sure if that's changed recently.


----------



## mikerr

Yes, the dates are fudged on the now-playing screen - its the only way to get a displayed sort order on that screen.

The dates are fine on the program synopsis screen - they aren't "lost", 
and also if you revert back to sort-by-date all returns to normal.


----------



## mikerr

Another update:

Added sort by duration (mainly for films)
Thumbs up/down to go to top/bottom of now-playing list
Background adding of episode titles
Shows a progress percentage as its sorting


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Another update:
> 
> Added sort by duration (mainly for films)
> Thumbs up/down to go to top/bottom of now-playing list
> Background adding of episode titles
> Shows a progress percentage as its sorting


Impressive stuff Mike.:up:

Clearly yet another reason to ignore the heretical attempts of HD broadcasts to lure many of the formerly faithful away from their trusty Tivos.:down:


----------



## solaise

Thanks for this hack.

I've been trying to get the folders logo to work - the instructions are slightly wrong in post 167 as the command seems to be (looking at the code)

./sortnp.tcl -nogui -run -setupchannel

I can then see channel 1001 in tivoweb and the folders logo looks fine in Tivoweb

However on the tivo the logo then comes out as a pixellated smear? I may try downloading again and have another go. Has anyone else got this to work?

I've noticed that there is a films folder but that the films also go into Misc which seems slightly wrong to me.

I've tweaked my copy so that the display inside a folder doesnt repeat the series title for every entry but includes the original date instead - i.e if I have a folder called Top Gear with three entries that have no episode title then I see the 3 dates rather than "Top Gear" three times.

I also changed it so if there are less than 5 episodes in a folder and it is expanded it sends an extra "right" key to take you into the detail of the first program - I can then use page down to move to the next.


----------



## irrelevant

Hi.
I've not been on here for ages, come back, and find this fabulous tool!
Exactly what i need with a 300GB drive stuffed full...
Thanks SO much for all the hard work you've put in this.

I've hit a problem, though. On creating folders, it comes up
err: can't read "film list", no suc (and runs out of screen)

I thought it might be because it stopped on two recordings of Baby TV, which didn't have any proper details against them, just the 2hourly block placeholders, but I deleted them and it did the same (on Big Brothers Big Brain, 10 eps still on there.)

What can I do to help sort it?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ciper

irrelevant said:


> I've not been on here for ages, come back, and find this fabulous tool!
> Exactly what i need with a 300GB drive stuffed full...
> Thanks SO much for all the hard work you've put in this.


I was nearly going to say the same thing, except instead of 300 I have 700!

One important question - will this work on a US based Tivo?


----------



## irrelevant

irrelevant said:


> I've hit a problem, though. On creating folders, it comes up
> err: can't read "film list", no suc (and runs out of screen)


OK, ran it manually:



Code:


02/19:22:34:27: ./sortnp.tcl:  Big Brother's Big Mouth (10 eps)
can't read "film_list": no such variable
    while executing
"llength $film_list"
    (procedure "makefolders" line 59)
    invoked from within
"makefolders """
    ("-makefolders" arm line 3)
    invoked from within
"switch -- $arg {
  -showerrors { set showerrors true}
  -addtitles { doepisodetitles 1
                set addeps 1 }
  -deltitles { doepisodetitles 0}
  -addeps { ..."
    (file "./sortnp.tcl" line 1389)
bash-2.02#

Might this be because I have no actual films recorded?

Edit: I changed 'set films 1' to 'set films 0' to bypass this code, and that for it working for now.

Edit2: ok, no error, but stll no folders until a reboot... ??


----------



## mikerr

I take it you are typing 
./sortnp.tcl -makefolders 
to get that message?

Try doing it from the GUI... 
./sortnp.tcl
then press 0 in now-playing, 
6 for folders menu
1 to make folders


----------



## irrelevant

I tried it in the GUI initially - that gave me the first error I quoted..


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I've just tried this for the first time and am having a couple of problems. Just wondering if anyone has come across them before? If I run Sortnp from bash then it runs fine and behaves nicely with Autospace but if I add it to the startup file either before or after Autospace then Autospace doesn't run.

Also, since installing it and running the fix, when I reboot TiVo the menu comes up with a black background and no clouds. If I go into any menu option everything reverts back to normal. 

Has anyone seen either of these before?


----------



## mikerr

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Also, since installing it and running the fix, when I reboot TiVo the menu comes up with a black background and no clouds. If I go into any menu option everything reverts back to normal.


Black background is caused by a program writing to the screen before tivo is fully booted up.

Check /var/log/sortnp.log for an error message?

BTW New version uploaded, which is quite a bit faster (thanks solaise!)


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> BTW New version uploaded, which is quite a bit faster (thanks solaise!)


:up:


----------



## LampyDave

mikerr said:


> BTW New version uploaded, which is quite a bit faster (thanks solaise!)


I don't know if anyone else has had this - but the new version seems to make my Tivos reboot occasionally. I added it to my 2 Tivi which were pretty stable, and they started to fall over every 24 hours or so with a TMK assert failure.

The reboots weren't while sorting - they tended to be while doing something with the remote when watching telly, or selecting menu options. For this reason I didn't think it was the update. However, having tried a few things, I downgraded to the slower version, and the 2 boxes have been up for over 9 days now.

I have no idea what was causing the errors - and the whole thing may be coincidence - but I thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else is getting it.

I should add that this is a genius hack which makes our lives much easier when finding telly for our 'TV on demand generation' 3 year old. Many thanks for all your work on it.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## devo1977

Hi SortNP users. I'm having a couple of issues and wonder if anyone has any advice?

I followed the simple installation process in this thread, however when I use folders, my TiVo screen doesn't appear as in the screen shots provided by mikerr in #1. The .png file image (of a folder) isn't appearing within my Now Playing screen. Is this usual?

Also, the SortNP software keeps deactivating without any intervention or rebooting. For example if I use the software and select a show to watch, when I come back to 'Now Playing' the software has "vanished" and no amount of pressing '0' does anything. I either have to reboot (as I have added a line to the start-up script) or restart the software via the bash prompt.

Many thanks.


----------



## itm

I've just installed SortNowPlaying following martink0646's exact instructions on the first page of this thread. I also needed to copy newtext2osd to /var/hack/bin and make it executable, and rebooted the Tivo.
I run ./sortnp.tcl and it appears to complete, then go into NowPlaying, but nothing happens when I press the 8 button.
Is this hack compatible with Autospace, which I have running and which works fine?

Update: I've just rebooted again, without changing any settings, and now Autospace is no longer working. Does anyone have both Autospace and SortNP running successfully?


----------



## itm

Sorry - I've just trawled through the previous pages of this thread and found the previous thread regarding Autospace - hitting 0 seems to do the trick.


----------



## Davyburns

mikerr said:


> Yes it does need backgrounding:
> 
> add this at the end of rc.sysinit.author:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /var/hack/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null &


Hi, I'm new to all of this, and I see lots of references to the rc.sysinit.author, but cant find any info on how to access it please?, I tried searching, but I got more information on moonpies (Whatever they are) than the rc.sysinit.author. I also see references to the rc.sysinit editor, basic access info on that would be nice too
Thanks
davy


----------



## mikerr

rc.sysint.author is a list of programs to run on startup:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/41.html

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/17.html


----------



## Pete77

Davyburns said:


> Hi, I'm new to all of this, and I see lots of references to the rc.sysinit.author, but cant find any info on how to access it please?, I tried searching, but I got more information on moonpies (Whatever they are) than the rc.sysinit.author. I also see references to the rc.sysinit editor, basic access info on that would be nice too
> davy


You will find Sanderton's Startup file editor listed at the wikipedia tivoweb entry I previously referred you to but that you evidently seem not to have bothered looking at so far. Installing this is the simplest way to then edit your Startup file.

Alternatively you can also easily edit it by installing the www.tivohackman.com modules for Tivoweb 1.9.4 and/or TivoWebPlus 2.1


----------



## Foxy

mikerr said:


> Just uploaded a new version,
> 
> 1.Now works with LJ's folders tivoweb module, so folders there are mirrored both ways:
> 
> Selecting "folder menu->update from tivoweb" in the GUI will create folders from your existing tivoweb folders.
> 
> Note you can freely delete folders, as the recordings are not contained in them. They are still in the now-playing list below.
> 
> 2. Have also moved it to a 3 menu system, so folders are out of the way on a second menu.


Mike, can you clarify what version does this? I've downloaded from the 1st post and seem (from the comments in sortnp.tcl) to have v0.52. BUT, I don't see the "update from TivoWeb" option! Is it possible for you to include the version number in both the update post and the Zip file name?


----------



## Heuer

I have loaded this but I cannot get the GUI to display (0 on remote). sortnp.log shows application has started and done 22 shows. Got it working in TiVoWeb as well. Have rebooted, run the fix, included sortnp.tcl in startup but now at a loss as to why it is not there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Foxy

Heuer said:


> I have loaded this but I cannot get the GUI to display (0 on remote). sortnp.log shows application has started and done 22 shows. Got it working in TiVoWeb as well. Have rebooted, run the fix, included sortnp.tcl in startup but now at a loss as to why it is not there. Any suggestions?


Can you clarify what you mean by "Got it working in TiVoWeb as well." Do you mean that you got the Tivoweb folders to work as Mike described :


> 1.Now works with LJ's folders tivoweb module, so folders there are mirrored both ways:
> 
> Selecting "folder menu->update from tivoweb" in the GUI will create folders from your existing tivoweb folders.


 If so, can you indicate which download you are using? Mike seems to be incommunicado, so if anybody can give any advice, I'd be VERY grateful.


----------



## Pete77

Foxy said:


> Mike seems to be incommunicado


He seems to have posted elsewhere on the forum during the last few days.


----------



## Foxy

Pete77 said:


> He seems to have posted elsewhere on the forum during the last few days.


He's certainly posted elsewhere since I posed the direct question to him above. I've also PM'ed him to no avail.

Given that all the developers give freely of their own time, I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Pete77

Foxy said:


> He's certainly posted elsewhere since I posed the direct question to him above. I've also PM'ed him to no avail.
> 
> Given that all the developers give freely of their own time, I'll just have to wait and see!


Perhaps he is busy preparing Tivo upgrades for paying customers.


----------



## mikerr

Just got an email pointing me to this thread...


Heuer said:


> I have loaded this but I cannot get the GUI to display (0 on remote).


This usually means newtext2osd is corrupt, or not in the /var/hack/bin directory


Foxy said:


> [tivoweb folders]... can you clarify what version does this? I've downloaded from the 1st post and seem (from the comments in sortnp.tcl) to have v0.52. BUT, I don't see the "update from TivoWeb" option!


Yes, 0.52 is the latest release version, but tivoweb update has been removed pending release of a modified version of the tivoweb module to edit folders criteria.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Just got an email pointing me to this thread...


Are you saying you aren't subscribed to it and so don't automatically get post update emails?


----------



## Foxy

mikerr said:


> Just got an email pointing me to this thread...
> 
> Yes, 0.52 is the latest release version, but tivoweb update has been removed pending release of a modified version of the tivoweb module to edit folders criteria.


Thanks Mike! I wait with baited breath!


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> mikerr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an email pointing me to this thread...
> 
> Yes, 0.52 is the latest release version, but tivoweb update has been removed pending release of a modified version of the tivoweb module to edit folders criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! I wait with baited breath!
Click to expand...

Mike, I don't want to seem impatient  - Just wondering if there was any progress? (I realise that Suggs is keeping you busy!!)


----------



## alan_m_2004

> Just got an email pointing me to this thread...
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Heuer View Post
> I have loaded this but I cannot get the GUI to display (0 on remote).
> 
> This usually means newtext2osd is corrupt, or not in the /var/hack/bin directory


I had a similar problem and as Mike suggested it was a corrupt newtext2osd. Having not read this thread, I tracked the problem down by running sortnp.tcl from a command line (telnet) and then keeping this open so I could see any error messages. If replacing newtext2osd doesn't help you may find this screen output useful in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## itm

I installed sortnp a couple of days ago, and ran it using the command line below:

% .sortnp.tcl -addtitles

I've found that I now get brief stuttering when I watch recordings, and a count appears at the top of the screen (e.g. "70 shows"). Is this a known bug??


----------



## itm

Hmm....can't get the folders function to work correctly either - it seems to create multiple folders for each show - e.g.
The Gadget Show (2 eps) Tue 29/12
QI (4 eps) Tue 29/12
The Gadget Show (2 eps) Tue 29/12

If I select one of the folders I then can't select an individual episode to view. If I click pause I just get taken back to the NP screen that I was on before - with folders displayed.

????


----------



## Pete77

I have just reinstalled SortNP following a complete /var/hack wipeout.

I am finding that using -addeps with SortNP is almost unworkable as SortNP then seems to be trying to add new episode titles all the time, rather than say just once every hour or once every 3 hours as might be reasonable. As my Now Playing list is over 600 items long the net result of this is that whenever I try to access my Tivo using Tivoweb I have to wait 2 or 3 minutes while the latest -addeps finishes running. It seems that -addeps tries to run at least every 5 minutes and with my 600 item Now Playing list it then takes two or three minutes to complete, tieing up all Tivo processing power during this time.

This means it is only actually practical for me to use sortnp with -addtitles and -sortdate in my rc.sysinit.author.edit file and for the latest episode titles to therefore be added just once a day when my Tivo reboots after it is turned off for 2 minutes at 5am on a timer.

I have also discovered a bug with the add episode titles function for any Manual Recordings you make off a channel with no EPG listings (in this case World Movies - Ch 331 on Sky). The bug is that where a channel has no EPG information SortNP still adds an episode title based on the next item recorded on the Tivo after that manual item in date and time terms. This means that instead of having a Now Playing entry for Manual:World Movies (as I used to have before I reinstalled SortNP) I instead get one for Manual: Click: The program...." but Click is in fact the next recording above the Manual World Movies recording in the list (i.e. the next one after it in recording order).

So two points for Milke:-

1) Can -addeps be made to run far less frequently in the background (eg pnly hourly or perhaps three hourly) so that it is not taking up all the processing power of the Tivo nearly all the time and thus blocking Tivoweb access for very long periods.

2) Can the bug in respect of Manual recordings on channels with no EPG data inadvertently grabbing an episode title from the subsequent item in Now Playing please be fixed at some point.

Am I the only person to have experienced this issue with -addeps making Tivoweb near inaccessible for long periods? No doubt it is much worse in my case because of my Tivo having 600 items in Now Playing but that must now be an increasingly common scenario with Mike himself now selling 1TB Western Digital Green Power drive upgrades.


----------



## Pete77

P.S After re-examining earlier posts I think if Mike is not willing to change how -addeps currently works then my only other option is to run a command like the following using cron every 3 hours:-

./sortnp.tcl -addtitles -sortdate -nogui >/dev/null


----------



## Pete77

Pete77 said:


> P.S After re-examining earlier posts I think if Mike is not willing to change how -addeps currently works then my only other option is to run a command like the following using cron every 3 hours:-
> 
> ./sortnp.tcl -addtitles -sortdate -nogui >/dev/null


My Tivo doesn't like that as it is not adding titles with several daily entries at 3 hourly intervals for the above in Cron.

So I am now trying the following in Cron once a day at 3am so that sortnp will then be killed when my Tivo powers off on the timer for 2 minutes at 5am. I find having SortNP running all the time has too big an overhead and gets in the way of Tivoweb working normally.

./sortnp.tcl -addeps -nogui >/dev/null


----------



## Pete77

I'm just adding a bug report for SortNP's Add Titles functionality for any manual recordings made on channels for which Tribune do not provide Tivo with EPG data. Even though the channel number does exist in the Tivo EPG.

I recorded a movie on Sky channel 331 (World Movies) using a Manual Recording. I subsequently ran the Add Titles function of Sort NP.

Since then the program item description shown for World Movies in the Tivo on screen EPG and the episode description for any World Movies recording is "Click:The programme..." The reason for this is because Click was my last recording either before or after the World Movies manual recording.

Although I have now run the Remove Titles function and then Sort By Date the program items shown for World Movies in the Tivo on screen EPG is still "Click:The programme..." There seems to be no way at all to get rid of this. Of course all I am losing is a program item description of "World Movies" since this is all that Tribune provide for the channel but it is annoying that the on screen EPG will now be forever incorrect it would seem unless I do a software reinstallation on my Tivo and/or unless Tribune start providing actual EPG data for World Movies.

I think my final position on SortNP is that on first sight it is a great utility but that the resource overhead on your Tivo is so severe (especially if you also normally have Tivoweb loaded in the Tivo's memory) that in practice it can't really be run as a day to day utility on your Tivo. That is unlike Endpad, autospace and Tivoweb, all of which co-exist happily in the background without adverse consequences for day to day Tivo operation.

Also SortNP causes picture breakup whenever it runs in the background to do a picture sort and can leave unwanted text on the picture.

All of these things mean that great though the idea behind SortNP clearly was sadly our puny Tivo processors do not really seem to be up to running it. Unless that is Mike can devise a way to make the impact of SortNP on day to day Tivo performance rather less dramatic?

As a final note it may of course also be that my 600 item Now Playing list made my own Tivo setup particularly incompatible with the successful operation of SortNP?


----------



## johala_reewi

Just installed this and got it working mostly. However, i tried the help option and got...

bash-2.02# ./sortnp.tcl -help
invalid command name "usage"
while executing
"usage"
("-help" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch -- $arg {
-showerrors { set showerrors true}
-addtitles { doepisodetitles 1
set addeps 1 }
-deltitles { doepisodetitles 0}
-addeps { ..."
(file "./sortnp.tcl" line 1538)


----------



## Pete77

Mike seems to be rather unwilling to offer any feedback at the moment. I don't know if he is working on yet another version to deal with the various recent issues that have been raised.


----------



## mikerr

pete77 said:


> I'm just adding a bug report for SortNP's Add Titles functionality for any manual recordings made on channels for which Tribune do not provide Tivo with EPG data. Even though the channel number does exist in the Tivo EPG.


You can fix that through tivoweb 
user interface -> now showing->episode->edit program 
..and edit the title.

New version uploaded, with a few minor changes,
including the setpri fix to remove any stuttering.


----------



## johala_reewi

Noticed a strange sortnp effect over the weekend. I was watching a recorded show when the program started to pixellate and a message appeared across the top of the TV screen saying something like 'number of shows' then a number which started at 0 and counted up to 150. After which, the pixellation stopped but the text stayed on the screen. Had to go to Tivo central for the text to go away. Happened a couple of times.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Noticed a strange sortnp effect over the weekend. I was watching a recorded show when the program started to pixellate and a message appeared across the top of the TV screen saying something like 'number of shows' then a number which started at 0 and counted up to 150. After which, the pixellation stopped but the text stayed on the screen. Had to go to Tivo central for the text to go away. Happened a couple of times.


Did this happen with the very latest version of SortNP that Mike has just posted up here as I think he claims his implementation of support for setpri should now prevent this from happening?

However I can confirm I have experienced exactly the symptoms that you describe with SortNP in its earlier versions. For that reason I did not leave it permanently memory resident, although another issue is the fact that the program can only be stopped (so far as I know) by a system reboot once it is started.

Finally I find that the sort by program length function is not working correctly, at least on my Tivo with over 600 episodes in Now Playing. Sort by length seems to group several episodes of a program with the same title together in Now Playing (but by no means all episodes that are in Now Playing if there are a lot of them) and do some sorting by length within those subgroups but overall the Now Playing list is definitely not sorted properly by program length at all.

I also can't get the folders icon to show (even though the folders are generated) and I don't quite see the point of the folders option since you can't actually get to any of the individual episodes within the folder to play them directly unless I am missing something obvious or doing something wrong?


----------



## RichardJH

Pete
pressing 8 while in programme GUI exits the programme


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete
> pressing 8 while in programme GUI exits the programme


Good point Richard.

But I am still not aware of an option to unload SortNP from the bash prompt and/or therefore when using cron to run it.


----------



## johala_reewi

Giving 0.53 a go. I like the feature to add the episode name but find the folders feature a bit clunky. An option to sort by TMSID would be handy. Might have a look at the code and see if I can plumb it in.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> I also can't get the folders icon to show (even though the folders are generated) and I don't quite see the point of the folders option since you can't actually get to any of the individual episodes within the folder to play them directly unless I am missing something obvious or doing something wrong?


The folders icon is a bit tricky. AFAIK you have to add a dummy channel to Tivo then assign the 'folder icon' as the channel logo (via Tivoweb). I can't get the dummy channel bit to work on my setup but it isn't that important for me.

What I have found is you press 6 to get to folders, then create 'folders' which get shown at the top of now playing. Positioning on a folder and pressing select takes you to the programme screen where the individual episodes are listed in the programme description. If you press PAUSE, the folder is unpacked and you are taken back to now playing with the folder episodes showing. You can now play the indivdual episodes. Not sure how you get the folder to close again but within the folder, episodes don't seem to be in any order. Would be nice if they were in the series sequence so you can watch them in the correct order.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> The folders icon is a bit tricky. AFAIK you have to add a dummy channel to Tivo then assign the 'folder icon' as the channel logo (via Tivoweb). I can't get the dummy channel bit to work on my setup but it isn't that important for me.


Its probably not worth worrying about the folder icon then as it might stuff the whole database to manually create a channel.



> What I have found is you press 6 to get to folders, then create 'folders' which get shown at the top of now playing.


The folders all show in the middle of my Now Playing list but then it is over 600 programs long so that probably makes the difference.



> Positioning on a folder and pressing select takes you to the programme screen where the individual episodes are listed in the programme description. *If you press PAUSE, the folder is unpacked and you are taken back to now playing with the folder episodes showing*. You can now play the indivdual episodes.


It is clearly the press PAUSE to unpack that I had missed (is it mentioned in the thread). Although its all very impressive technically that Mike's app can do all this I suspect that sorting the whole Now Playing list by name after having first added episode names using Mike's app achieves a very similar thing with less complexity.



> Not sure how you get the folder to close again but within the folder, episodes don't seem to be in any order. Would be nice if they were in the series sequence so you can watch them in the correct order.


The only useful thing I can really do with SortNP is to run it daily using a cron job at 3am so that all my Now Playing items have a description in the title. My Tivo then powers off at 5am for 2 minutes (I find Tivoweb is more stable if the Tivo is rebooted once a day) which clears SortNP from memory. I have yet to be persuaded that SortNP is now sufficiently undemanding to be able to run all the time on my Tivo without adversely affecting other aspects of Tivo performance including pixellation of recordings and/or the live buffer. I have also now discovered there is a possible disadvantage of having episode titles in all Now Playing items if using Sanderton/TCM's Digiguide data comparison module as it seems to cause more program title mismatches when comparing the To Do list.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> The folders all show in the middle of my Now Playing list but then it is over 600 programs long so that probably makes the difference.


They should be at the top actually.



> Although its all very impressive technically that Mike's app can do all this I suspect that sorting the whole Now Playing list by name after having first added episode names using Mike's app achieves a very similar thing with less complexity.


The *original *version/config of folders (and one I personally use myself) deleted programmes so you ONLY see folders on screen. 
Programmes in folders are undeleted when you open that folder. 
It looks nice,- and speeds up the tivo  ..but is dangerous if programmes are left "deleted" for long,
as a busy/full tivo might decide to really delete them.

I thought that too dangerous to leave in the wild, really 

*The version in this thread never deletes programmes though* - it just plays with the dates.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> The original version/config of folders (and one I personally use myself) deleted programmes so you ONLY see folders on screen.
> Programmes in folders are undeleted when you open that folder.
> It looks nice,- and speeds up the tivo  ..but is dangerous if programmes are left "deleted" for long,
> as a busy/full tivo might decide to really delete them.
> 
> I thought that too dangerous to leave in the wild, really


Ah yes that all makes sense now and would be just the functionality that I wanted on a Tivo with so many episodes in Now Playing if only it didn't risk my latest recordings being unexpectedly wiped out.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> I'm just adding a bug report for SortNP's Add Titles functionality for any manual recordings made on channels for which Tribune do not provide Tivo with EPG data. Even though the channel number does exist in the Tivo EPG.





mikerr said:


> You can fix that through tivoweb
> user interface -> now showing->episode->edit program
> ..and edit the title.





Pete77 said:


> I tried the fix but it didn't work


Pete, can you post a screenshot of the programme details for the problem recording?
(Press enter on the programme description screen)
e.g.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Pete, can you post a screenshot of the programme details for the problem recording?
> (Press enter on the programme description screen)
> e.g.


Mike,

My problem with the incorrect program description item is actually with the EPG on Tivo that mixes the white on screen EPG with the underlying program that is playing and that you reach by pressing right rocker arrow cursor key while watching a live tv program on the channel in question.

If I do that while already watching a film on World Movies then press right rocker arrow I get an on screen EPG that shows the Channel name description as "331 WLD... Click: The progra..." and each program item for World Movies on the right hand side of the split screen is "4.00pm Click: The programme...", "8.00pm Click: The programme..." and so on for all six four hour slots that the EPG on World Movies is divided up in to.

This first happened when I scheduled a Manual Recording on World Movies from Tivoweb that was either immediately before or immediately after a recording of Click on BBC News. As World Movies has no proper EPG data of its own from Tribune but only a skeleton that gives a channel number and channel name of World Movies and then the same program item name slot for four hours six times a day it appears that the channel has acquired the channel description and the EPG description of Click: The programmme... from some kind of incorrect cross linking with the recording of Click on BBC News.

I cannot alter this from UI/Now Playing as you suggest since the channel name and the skeleton EPG data entries do not have an item in Now Playing to alter the details of. Also the various Channel modules and channel mapping utilities in Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus (there are three of them in TivoWebPlus complared to one in Tivoweb) do not seem to contain a method for modifying the EPG's channel name unless I have missed something.

I can post a photo if you really need one but if you can be clear that it is what is in the on screen mixed white EPG with live picture on the channel (after pressing right rocker arrow on the four way cursor switch) then hopefully you may not need photo as I have a few hassles at the moment in being able to post one up here.


----------



## mikerr

You can also get access to that screen via:

Record by Time or Channel:
Pick any programme on the problem channel
Goto the summary screen,
then press <enter>

If you can't post a screenshot, post

Title:
Series:
Episode title:
Description:

from that screen.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> If you can't post a screenshot, post
> 
> Title:
> Series:
> Episode title:
> Description:
> 
> *from that screen*.


Below taken from the Browse by Channel screen for the 4pm entry today for World Movies 331 that runs until 8pm.

*Title:* Click: The programme for everyone
*Object ID: * 3196340/-1
*Tmsid:* SH8322560000
*Prog Server ID: * 11302651
*Series Server ID:* 11302739
*Series:* World Movies TV
*Series Obj ID:* 3196339/-1
*Desc Language*: English
*ShowType:* Series
*Categories:*
*Colour Mode:* Colour Series
*IsEpisode:* False
*Original Air Date:* 28/5/2008

And for the sake of completeness in the preceding summary screen for the item before pressing Enter I get:-

Click: The programme for everyone
No information available
Mon 9/3 4.00pm 331 WLDMOV
Duration: 4:00
No rating

Since the series title is "Click: The programme for everyone", whereas it would have been just "Click" before SortNP messed around with it and included part of the episode description in it this is the reason that I am absolutely sure that SortNP is to blame for causing this issue.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> If you are using the "add episode title" feature of this hack, you might want a smaller font-size,
> I searched and found this hack that works with our UK tivos (there is another that needs v3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal ... futura font
> 
> I followed post 3 on here successfully:
> http://www.d***d*****e.com//forum/showthread.php?p=117485#post117485
> i.e.
> ./fontinst.tcl ./futura.ttf ./oldfont.ttf
> 
> Make sure you follow that post to the letter though, as using the wrong font can cause the tivo to go into a reboot loop!


I am wanting to try this out in principle but still concerned that it might fry my Tivo. The DatabaseOfDeals thread became a little ambiguous at a couple of points.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> *Title:* Click: The programme for everyone
> Object ID: 3196340/-1
> Tmsid: SH8322560000
> Prog Server ID: 11302651
> Series Server ID: 11302739
> *Series:* World Movies TV


The menu option "remove ep titles" actually copies *Series* field to the *Title *field in the above.
So choosing that option when you have a recording from World Movies in your now playing should fix it.


Pete77 said:


> I am wanting to try out [smaller text] in principle but still concerned that it might fry my Tivo. The DatabaseOfDeals thread became a little ambiguous at a couple of points.


I didn't keep that font modification on any of my TiVos after playing with it,
as it makes other menus harder to read (tivo uses the same font all over the place - not just in now playing).

The smaller fonts are less needed with the new version of sortnp, below:


----------



## mikerr

New version 0.54 uploaded.








I've speeded up folders a huge amount, and changed the way episode data is shown in folders (see screenshot above)

Also it can now be mostly operated without the menus, using pause,replay,skip buttons.

E.g. you can now press pause when the cursor is on the folder, and have that folder opened.


----------



## Pete77

I'm not at home at the moment Mike but these latest improvements to SortNP look very good and I look forward to trying them.

Regarding using Remove Titles I will certainly give it a try to see if it cures the episode description of all of the generic Series titles on World Movies having become Click and let you know the outcome.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> New version 0.54 uploaded.


The version history in the first post still shows it as being v0.46?

Oops my mistake. The version history simply shows in reverse chronological order for some odd reason.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> New version 0.54 uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've speeded up folders a huge amount
> 
> E.g. you can now press pause when the cursor is on the folder, and have that folder opened.


For my 600 plus items in Now Playing Tivo there are still major issues with functionality in this new version.

Firstly the Folders are being listed at the bottom of Now Playing when this takes 90 down Channel Change key presses to navigate to. To be any use to those of us with large Now Playing lists the folders need to appear at the top of Now Playing list and not at the bottom.

Secondly when I press the Pause key while on a folder item to try to expand it and show the individual programs indented in the Now Playing list (as shown in your latest screen shot) it instead changes to the old single item folder (that I would have got to by pressing Select while the cursor was on the Folder in Now Playing) program screen with the first few episodes in the program description and then shows one of your grey menus telling me to wait in the single item menu, after which it then a few seconds later reboots the Tivo. I imagine out of memory conditions that you did not envisage with your smaller Now Playing list are perhaps at the back of all these rebooting problems?


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> The menu option "remove ep titles" actually copies *Series* field to the *Title *field in the above.
> So choosing that option when you have a recording from World Movies in your now playing should fix it.


I tried this but I still have the problem with the Tivo on screen EPG (Live Tv button while watching live television) showing "Click, The programme...." as the Episode description for all the generic four hour long slot programs on that channel that Tivo displays in the absence of any real EPG data for the channel from Tribune.

I continue to feel sure that SortNP introduced the incorrect episode description for World Movies in one of its earlier title addition and subtraction actions.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> Firstly the Folders are being listed at the bottom of Now Playing


Do an A-Z sort (press replay), and they should definitely be at the top then.



> Secondly when I press the Pause key while on a folder item to try to expand it ...


Have you done the mwstate fix?
./fixmwstate.tcl and reboot

It's only folder functionality that requires that fix, everything else doesn't need it.

Sounds like its either that, or its not waiting long enough on your tivo,
though it should catch the error, not reboot!


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Do an A-Z sort (press replay), and they should definitely be at the top then.


Yes they are at the top after doing this but oddly the folders do not seem to be in any particular order. They aren't ordered either alphabetically or by the number of episodes in each folder.

Also I really wanted to have the folders at the top of Now Playing while still having the rest of Now Playing (all the episodes) sorted by date.



> Have you done the mwstate fix?
> ./fixmwstate.tcl and reboot
> 
> It's only folder functionality that requires that fix, everything else doesn't need it.


Yes I did that when I originally installed sortnp.tcl



> Sounds like its either that, or its not waiting long enough on your tivo,
> though it should catch the error, not reboot!


Whenever I select a folder with the cursor bar and then press Pause to try to expand it I find the Tivo then opens the folder as though I had pressed Select to show just episode info with a few episode names. Then there is a message from your software to wait and then the Tivo does a reboot to the Powering Up screen. This happens every single time on a consistent basis when I select a folder and then press Pause.


----------



## Pete77

I have found that if I enable Folders using Mike's SortNP tcl app in Now Playing that my DailyMailJazz email then starts showing me all sorts of programs as being due for expiration that are not actually due for expiration. Multiple episodes of these programs are then wrongly quoted as being due for expiration in the Daily Mail email. This basically equates with the number of episodes of each program currently in each of Mike's Now Playing folders.

It therefore seems clear that there is a clash between Mike's folders utility in SortNP and the successful production of the Expiration information in the DailyMailJazz email. Since disabling folders in SortNP the Expiration information shown in my DailyMailJazz email has returned to normal.


----------



## mikerr

[from another thread]


shabbadoof13 said:


> I've installed the SortNP Hack and whenever I press Pause on one of my programs it refuses to create a folder and says it can't do it because its a single episode. Now it doesnt matter what program I choose to do this hack the same error comes up. I have tried this as well on some season linked episodes on the simpsons and still the same error occurs


Have you run the fixmwstate script?


----------



## shabbadoof13

nope, how/where do I do that?


----------



## cwaring

This may seem a little petty, but using this hack has screwed-up a lot of my NP data, though not the actual recordings, thank goodness!

As an example, I now have a few recordings with a duration of 00:00 and no green bar across the bottom. (Not tried 'marker skipping' through them. Might not work now though!) I also have one recording made early this morning (1am) now with _tomorrow's_ date on it so it's at the top of the list, above a recording I have just made.  I also have recordings made at 1am listed _before_ recordings made at 12am  (Two prog back-to-back).

I'm sure this wasn't an intended consequence, but I just thought I'd mention them


----------



## mikerr

Simply select "sort by date" to return them to normal.

SortNP changes the reported date in order to sort the list in alphabetical order
(that's the method by which it "fools" tivo into rearranging the list.)

Sorting by date returns everything back to normal.


----------



## cwaring

I tried that but it didn't work; and I think I now know why.

All the 'problem' recordings are ones that cross-over midnight; ie start on/before and finish after 12am.

*ETA:* Sorry. It actually _did_ work, but not with the problem recordings as previously mentioned.


----------



## mikerr

Ah, that'll be a different recording start date, than finish date then.

There is actually some code in there already to handle that specific case - I'll take a look to see what broke it.


----------



## cwaring

Don't suppose any update will fix the recordings it broke?


----------



## jarob10

I'm having problems running this program - can anyone help?


telnet results below (note the second attempt to avoid the 'No such file or directory' error):


bash-2.02# . /sortnp -makefolders -addtitles -sortaz
bash: /sortnp: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# . /sortnp.tcl -makefolders -addtitles -sortaz
bash: /sortnp.tcl: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# . /var/hack/sortnp.tcl
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
bash: global: command not found
: No such file or directory
: command not found
bash: $b: ambiguous redirect
bash: $b: ambiguous redirect
: command not found
bash: proc: command not found
bash: global: command not found
: command not found
bash: /var/hack/sortnp.tcl: line 108: syntax error near unexpected token `elseif
'
'ash: /var/hack/sortnp.tcl: line 108: ` } elseif { $code == 1 } {
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## mikerr

Looks like you haven't ftp'd it over to the tivo in binary mode.



cwaring said:


> Don't suppose any update will fix the recordings it broke?


Yes it will fix them, as the problem is an incorrect end-date, you'll just have to do a date sort,
with the fixed version of course (not uploaded yet).

(normally recordings start and stop on the same day/date - those which cross midnight end on a different date)


----------



## cwaring

I look forward to having it by the end of the day. Hey, come on! I could have said "within the hour"


----------



## speedyrite

alan_m_2004 said:


> I had a similar problem and as Mike suggested it was a corrupt newtext2osd. Having not read this thread, I tracked the problem down by running sortnp.tcl from a command line (telnet) and then keeping this open so I could see any error messages. If replacing newtext2osd doesn't help you may find this screen output useful in diagnosing the problem.


Quick question, should newtext2osd be FTP'd to TiVo as binary or text?


----------



## Pete77

speedyrite said:


> Quick question, should newtext2osd be FTP'd to TiVo as binary or text?


binary as with all files transferred on to your Tivo from your PC.


----------



## mikerr

Uploaded a youtube video of sortNP in action, so you can see what you're missing 




and






Also lets me test youtube embedding on here.

The video/demo is a bit slow as it was done on a 400Gb drive tivo with no cachecard.


----------



## RichardJH

mikerr said:


> Uploaded a youtube video of sortNP in action, so you can see what you're missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lets me test youtube embedding on here.
> 
> The video/demo is a bit slow as it was done on a 400Gb drive tivo with no cachecard.


Just uploaded the latest version 0.57 to my Tivo was previously running 0.47 and am not seeing any differences. I am still getting the %age graphic and not the progress bar that is shown in the YouTube video


----------



## mikerr

The white bar version is the newly uploaded v0.58 in post #1


----------



## cwaring

That's some excellent work there; 'specially the new stuff. Nice one!


----------



## RichardJH

mikerr said:


> The white bar version is the newly uploaded v0.58 in post #1


Thanks Mike all working OK now


----------



## randap

Hi Mike. Just updated SortNP using your excellent install script. I've never really go on with the folders, but thought I'd give them another go with the newer SortNP.

I can create the folders OK, but when I expand them by pressing pause, I get the recordings expanded OK, but they are not indented, nor do they show the episode title. E.g. Fringe (2 eps) becomes Fringe (2eps) with Fringe and Fringe listed below.

Any thoughts? Also, does anyone have the folder icon?


----------



## Dougal

I'm a little late to the party I guess, but with my TiVo promising to live on with the help of AltEPG I finally made the effort to install sortnp - great script - thanks Mike.

Creating folders for the whole Now Playing list (about 500 shows - 1TB of mode 0) works fine and completes relatively quickly.

However, what I would really like is the ability just to create folders for some shows, not all - I notice that this should be achievable by pressing the Pause button on a show within Now Playing.

When I do that, it goes into the details screen for that show and displays something like "...Getting folder info" at the top. However within 10 seconds or so the TiVo then reboots.

BTW, I have run fixmwstate.tcl (just the once) and have rebooted (several times ;-) since). And, I am running the latest version 0.58.

I notice that sortnp.log doesn't seem to be preserved after a reboot so I can't give you any further clues as to why it might be rebooting.

Any ideas Mike? Have you tried this particular function yourself with the latest 0.58 version?


----------



## johala_reewi

Have just upgraded to sortnp 58 from sortnp 54.

1. How do you get the folder icon to show (like in your screenshots)?
2. When i create folders, sortnp is not able to create a folder for crime scene investigation.
3. When I press PAUSE on a folder, the folder opens. How do I close the folder?

Now that Tivo is using AltEPG data and I am on Freeview, I get the series and episode number displayed instead of the original year (eg s3e21). Is it possible to sort folder contents by series/episode using this new data?


----------



## asfafa

Like the previous two posters, I am also having problems with this script. 

I am using the AltEPG data and am on Freeview.

Running sortnp.tcl with no options, I have had a series of issues:

- pressing PAUSE on a programme, creates a 'folder' at the top of the NP list, but I do not see the folder graphic. When I select this 'folder', it does not expand but proceeds to the programme description, and lists the episodes (programme title only, no episode title). Trying to play this programme reboots the TiVo. 
- all the episodes of that series now appear at the bottom of the NP list dated 28/12
- I have been able to create multiple instances of the same folder

Is this script broken because of the AltEPG data?

Is anyone else running this script without problems?


Paul


----------



## mikerr

Just returning to my thread here, I see a few issue with folders 
- it did originally stumble over altepg data, but it should be fine now.

I'll have a look over the code, though I did change the folders code in version 0.58/9...

Meanwhile, here's the latest version *Sortnp 0.60*
main difference is a fix for "sort by duration"

shortcut keys on the now playing screen:

REPLAY - Sort Alphabetically (each press toggles A-Z, Z-A)
SLOW - Sort by Duration (shortest recording first)
SKIP - Sort by Date (Tivo's default view)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8DWENdMBs0[/media]


----------

